# NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 3, Nets vs. Heat



## Real

<CENTER>*Round 2, Game 3* 













*#2 Miami Heat @ #3 New Jersey Nets*
*Series tied 1-1*
*Friday, May 12th, 2006, Continental Airlines Arena, East Rutherford, NJ*
*8:00 PM EST*
*TV Coverage: ESPN/YES*
*Radio Coverage: WBBR*

*Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Jason Kidd*</TD><TD>*Vince Carter*</TD><TD>*Nenad Krstic*</TD><TD>*Richard Jefferson*</TD><TD>*Jason Collins*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>30.2</TD><TD>18.2</TD><TD>22.2</TD><TD>2.2</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>6.6</TD><TD>8.8</TD><TD>7.8</TD><TD>3.6</TD><TD>4.4</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>10.0</TD><TD>5.4</TD><TD>.8</TD><TD>4.2</TD><TD>.4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*John Thomas*</TD><TD>*Jacque Vaughn*</TD><TD>*Lamond Murray*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>1.3</TD><TD>3.6</TD><TD>1.8</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>.6</TD><TD>1.6</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>.3</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Gary Payton*</TD><TD>*Dwayne Wade*</TD><TD>*Shaquille O'Neal*</TD><TD>*Antoine Walker*</TD><TD>*Udonis Haslem*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>9.2</TD><TD>26.8</TD><TD>19.3</TD><TD>8.1</TD><TD>8.9</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>2.9</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>9.5</TD><TD>6.1</TD><TD>7.5</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>3.7</TD><TD>6.9</TD><TD>1.5</TD><TD>.2</TD><TD>1.2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*James Posey*</TD><TD>*Alonzo Mourning*</TD><TD>*Gary Payton*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>8.1</TD><TD>9.2</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>5.1</TD><TD>6.1</TD><TD>2.9</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>1.4</TD><TD>.2</TD><TD>3.7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</CENTER>


----------



## da1nonly

Go on straight to 3. 2 never happened. Series tied. Should be good game.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

i hope the nets will get their heads straight and well get a long pregame speech from L.Frank (like Riley giving that speech before tonite's game)


----------



## IbizaXL

We lost by 12 in game 1, and in game 2 we won by 20+. lol i hate inconsistency

see you guys in NJ


----------



## Phenom Z28

I'm really feeling Krstic might surprise a lot of people in this game. He might not leave the gym from now till gametime.


----------



## GM3

Gio305 said:


> We lost by 9 in game 1, and in game 2 we won by 20+. lol i hate inconsistency
> 
> see you guys in NJ


Not that it matters but you lost by 12 not 9.


----------



## IbizaXL

Grandmazter3 said:


> Not that it matters but you lost by 12 not 9.


oops


----------



## GM3

Gio305 said:


> oops


lol im guessing your like me. I avoid espn and nba after loses.


----------



## IbizaXL

Grandmazter3 said:


> lol im guessing your like me. I avoid espn and nba after loses.


definetly, no point in re-living bad losses. agree? :biggrin:


----------



## ravor44

We WILL WIN THIS GAME! GO NETS! :banana:


----------



## reganomics813

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I'm really feeling Krstic might surprise a lot of people in this game. He might not leave the gym from now till gametime.


He has to have a good game. It's simply a must. Without him pulling Shaq away from the basket and failing to capitalize on Haslem in the post all he's doing is clogging the paint making it that much harder for our guards to drive to the hole. We have to go to him early and try to establish him, he's the one of the big 4 that needs that confidence boost at the beginning of the game to get going more than any of the others.


----------



## Dooch

All I'm saying is that we must defend our homecourt and take both games that we play in Jersey both Games 3 and 4. Let's take it a game at a time, let's come out on Friday and make the Miami Heat look like an expansion team behind our home crowd.

I've had enough of looking at both, Dwayne Wade's and Shaq's face. Eliminate them!


----------



## GM3

Dooch said:


> All I'm saying is that we must defend our homecourt and take both games that we play in Jersey both Games 3 and 4. Let's take it a game at a time, let's come out on Friday and make the Miami Heat look like an expansion team behind our home crowd.
> 
> I've had enough of looking at both, Dwayne Wade's and Shaq's face. Eliminate them!


I dont mind them as much as I do Mourning and Walker. They get so cocky when things are going their way.


----------



## Dooch

Grandmazter3 said:


> I dont mind them as much as I do Mourning and Walker. They get so cocky when things are going their way.


Very true, Antoine Walker when he hits a three or Alonzo Mourning if he gets a block or a basket. The thing which I find the funniest is when Alonzo Mourning points at his muscle. :laugh:


----------



## GM3

Dooch said:


> Very true, Antoine Walker when he hits a three or Alonzo Mourning if he gets a block or a basket. The thing which I find the funniest is when Alonzo Mourning points at his muscle. :laugh:


Walker must be upset at himself though, he only took four 3 pointers and Mourning didnt play enough to flex those muscles.


----------



## IbizaXL

Grandmazter3 said:


> Walker must be upset at himself though, he only took four 3 pointers and Mourning didnt play enough to flex those muscles.


Walker will have plenty of time this series to do the shimmy dance and Zo to flex his muscle


----------



## Dooch

Grandmazter3 said:


> Walker must be upset at himself though, he only took four 3 pointers and Mourning didnt play enough to flex those muscles.


Still though their team got the win tonight in Game 2. However Alonzo Mourning and Antoine Walker have nothing really to show or put on the table. They have not done anything really productive, or game-changing.


----------



## jarkid

We will win this one...

CARTER AND KRSTIC MUST CONTRIBUTES MORE ON OFFENSE.

I also hope after 2 more days rest, RJ will feel much more better, and can guard the wade.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I got the heat lineup fixed....now it's just a matter of time til the stats get updated


----------



## ravor44

I hope our best player will step up...











:biggrin:


----------



## DASKCREW1

Gio305 said:


> We lost by 12 in game 1, and in game 2 we won by 20+. lol i hate inconsistency
> 
> see you guys in NJ


only reason we won by 12 was because we lost interest in that game you guys were looking sorry at home :biggrin:


----------



## Dooch

The main thing which we must do is PLAY DEFENSE, and stick with our men. Defense will lead to offensive production. I'm expecting a huge game from Vince Carter, he needs to be more selfish, what did he have only like 11 shot attempts in Game 2? 

Go Nets! Go up 2-1 in this series! :clap:


----------



## Vinsane

The reason I want this game more than anything is because i am gettin tired of all the attention Wade is gettin, he hit three 3's and all of a suuden he is the center point of everyones attention. Vince needs to light his young *** up this matchup is more exploitable than the RJ and Walker matchup, VC needs to have a big game


----------



## neoxsupreme

2 games down. Time to protect homecourt. Win 3 of the possible 5 games remaining. Go Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

Like all the papers are saying the Nets need more of Vince
http://c-n.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060512/SPORTS01/605120348/1011


----------



## Flash is the Future

reganomics813 said:


> He has to have a good game. It's simply a must. Without him pulling Shaq away from the basket and failing to capitalize on Haslem in the post all he's doing is clogging the paint making it that much harder for our guards to drive to the hole. We have to go to him early and try to establish him, he's the one of the big 4 that needs that confidence boost at the beginning of the game to get going more than any of the others.


 But Shaq hardly guards him. Haslem or 'Toine almost always guard him unless we get a mismatch.


----------



## Flash is the Future

DASKCREW1 said:


> only reason we won by 12 was because we lost interest in that game you guys were looking sorry at home :biggrin:


 The team that plays with the least intensity which is still in the playoffs is the Heat. They only give it their all in must win games. Game 2 was a must win game. The only reason they've been so heavily criticized is Shaq. When you've got him and don't win a ring it's a disappointment. They won 52 games in the regular season giving a very minimal effort. That worked against the bad teams and occasionally an elite team. That rarely works against elite teams. That's why they were 2-14 against the 5 other division winners.


----------



## reganomics813

Flash is the Future said:


> But Shaq hardly guards him. Haslem or 'Toine almost always guard him unless we get a mismatch.


Good point. Part of their speed is definately messing with him and rushing his shot. I guess i'm hoping Shaq guards him.


----------



## VCFSO2000

This is the first Nets game I'll watch where Stephen A.Smith is at halftime.


----------



## fruitcake

Game On!


----------



## SetShotWilly

I guess everyone is at the game hehe


----------



## neoxsupreme

SetShotWilly said:


> I guess everyone is at the game hehe


It feels empty.


----------



## Vinsane

this is a must win


----------



## NR 1

Go Nets


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!!!


----------



## Petey

Shaq called on stealing the tap, Nets ball.

Heat 0, Nets 0.

-Petey


----------



## Üllar

NR 1 said:


> Go Nets


 :clap: :cheers:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shaq "steals the tap" and the Nets get the ball.

Vince misses a three, rebound Haslem.
Walker misses a three, Vince gets fouled by Haslem on the rebound.


----------



## Petey

Kidd... Carter, Carter can't hit.

Heat bring the ball down.

Down to Shaq.

Out to someone who misses the 3, Carter board, fouled by Haslem.

Heat 0, Nets 0.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ drains from the corner, almost a 3.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ nails a long jumper. 2-0 Nets

Shaq called on the travel, Nets ball.


----------



## Petey

Kidd, RJ, Carter, Kidd, RJ... RJ w/ the long 2.

Shaq called traveling. Collins w/ great positioning.

Heat 0, Nets 2.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter jacks a 3...no go..

When he penetrates...Jefferson drops a 3...See a pattern,Vince?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Offensive Foul On Shaq!


----------



## HB

Offensive, by the way Collins flopped on that one


----------



## Phenom Z28

Shaq with his FIRST offensive foul! :clap: Go Gollins!


----------



## mjm1

collins stepping up.


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Krstic, misses.

Dump down to Shaq, Shaq called on the offensive foul!

LOL

GREAT PLAY COLLINS!

Heat 0, Nets 2.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

wooo LEAD WITH DAT ELBOW SHAQ!!

RJ WITH THE FINISH!!


----------



## Jizzy

Good job Twin!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ drives the baseline and jams it! 4-0 Nets!


----------



## Petey

RJ to Kidd, Kidd to RJ, RJ w/ the slam!

Heat 0, Nets 4.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Ooo, game one!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ with the dunk! 4-0 Nets

Haslem misses, rebound Collins.
Nenad misses, rebound Shaq

Williams hits. 4-2 Nets


----------



## mjm1

krstic misses layup WOW


----------



## HB

Damn you Nenad, can you use your left


----------



## Phenom Z28

UGH...Nets get a 3-on-3 fast break, Kidd drops it into Krstic and he misses the layup...grrr...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins way off, rebound Heat.

Walker hits a three. 5-4 Heat


----------



## neoxsupreme

Which ever team gets off to the better start will win.


----------



## Petey

Wade rolls it to Haslem.

Haslem gets air.

Nets pushing... Kidd to Krstic, Shaq steps away, Krstic misses point blank.

Heat score.

Collins misses.

Walker hits a wide open 3.

Heat 5, Nets 4.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

krstic cant find his shot.


----------



## Real

This game is going to go back and forth I think.


----------



## Üllar

Krstic 0/3?


----------



## NR 1

5-4


----------



## Petey

To Krstic again, and Krstic is off.

JWill resets on the other end.

Wade to Shaq, misses...

Nets deflect the ball, Heat's ball side out.

Heat 5, Nets 4.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Curly needs to make those jumpers...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad misses, rebound Heat.
Shaq misses an alleyoop, Wade gets it back. Haslem hits. 7-4 Heat

RJ lays it in. 7-6 Heat


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ 3 for 3!


----------



## Real

RJ catches the Heat sleeping on the defensive end. 

I forgot he had an ankle injury.


----------



## mjm1

jefferson IS BACK!


----------



## justasking?

RJ is just great so far.


----------



## Jizzy

Krstic has totally lost his confidence.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Time out Heat.

Walker can't handle RJ at all. Keep driving it on him.


----------



## Petey

Haslem w/ space and hits the jumper.

RJ again!

Walker going to have problems with RJ all night...

Heat time out.

Heat 7, Nets 6.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

jefferson can score all he wants this team aint gonna win without vince


----------



## dfunk15

nenad needs to make shots,


----------



## mjm1

krstic fouled in the air by wade, BUT WADE GETS HURT


----------



## Phenom Z28

:rofl: Carter gave RJ some voo-doo remedy for his injured ankle.


----------



## Petey

8:08 left in the 1st:

Heat inbound...

Down to Shaq.

Out, in to Shaq again, some nice D by Krstic.

Kidd to Krstic... Wade deflects the pass and is in pain.

Krstic turn an ankle?

Heat 7, Nets 6.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

lol, thats a shooting foul on Wade, easy call refs


----------



## mjm1

my goodness, jefferson almost hit that shot!


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ ALMOST had the and 1 off the long jumper.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Jefferson has been great.

Now Curly needs to make open jumpers.

Carter'll get his.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Carter has given up on the Nets or what?


----------



## mjm1

Walker Gets T'd Up!!!!


----------



## KingofNewark

Fatoine talking **** gets T'd up!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Tech called on Antoine Walker for talking **** to Lawrence Frank!


----------



## HB

Silly Walker, talks a lot but still not playing any good


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shaq misses, rebound Vince. 

Nenad can't hit on the break...ball goes out off the Heat. Wade hurt his hand on the play. RJ misses, but gets fouled by Walker. Hits the first. 

Walker is having some words with Frank, haha

Technical on Walker! RJ misses the T.

Hits the 2nd FT. 8-7 Nets


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, RJ, RJ pulls it back, jumper in and out, RJ on his rear, foul on Walker...

Walker and Frank jawing.

RJ hits the 1st.
Still jawing.
Walker "T"ed up... LOL
RJ misses the 'T' FT.
RJ hits the 2nd FT.

Heat 7, Nets 8.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC with the easy lay-up an the outlet! Nicely done. 10-7 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Haslem misse, rebound Collins.
Vince lays it in! 10-7 Nets

Defensive three second on the Nets. Williams hits. 10-8 Nets


----------



## Petey

Wade baseline to Haslem, misses, Collins board.

Carter converts on the other end.

Now the Nets called on a D3... on Collins.

Heat 7, Nets 10.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Why do the nets get so many violations against them?


----------



## neoxsupreme

The Nets have to defend Wade good early to make him cold & so he'll lose some confidence.


----------



## -33-

Don't complain about officiating at all after that tech....

there is a ref right there and Bavetta calls it from across the court


----------



## mjm1

Why Dont They Cover Wade, Why


----------



## NR 1

RJ doing great job


----------



## Petey

JWill knocks down the FT.

Wade w/ the long jumper... wait, 3.

Heat 11, Nets 10.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade hits a three. 11-10 Heat.

Vince hits in the paint! 12-11 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wade with another 3! WTF

Carter gets it to Krstic inside, Curly looses it but gets it back to Carter who makes the layup.


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, Krstic, Krstic falling out of bounds to Carter, Carter finishes.

Wade misses, Krstic board.

Carter attacking, Wade flops, Carter hits.

Heat 11, Nets 14.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Thats the way Vince!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince again! 14-11 Nets

Shaq hits. 14-13 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC backs in and gets the small floater to go! Looking good so far.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Wade hitting a 3 again. WTF? He's been practicing that long shot.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Antoine Walker plays No D Chucks up 3's, and feels like he has to talk trash to an honorable coach. WAIVE THAT SCUM RILEY!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince again! 16-13 Nets

Time out Miami


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC with the lefty! RJ and Carter and all the Nets points! Timeout Heat, Nets up 3.


----------



## Petey

Shaq w/ the driving hook over Collins.

Down to Carter, Carter flips it in w/ the left hand.

Heat w/ another time out?

Heat 13, Nets 16.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

SetShotWilly said:


> Carter has given up on the Nets or what?


yes, he did


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter with the lefthand hook in the lane over Wade.

Timeout by Heat.

Carter and Jefferson with 8 pts each.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Now VC is getting it going.


----------



## KingofNewark

Vince is just warming up! :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jackson said it right: Vince knows the double is coming, and he's attacking before it gets there. He's doing great going to the hoop so far, he's gotta keep it up.


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> VC with the lefty! RJ and Carter and all the Nets points! Timeout Heat, Nets up 3.


Anyone recall a certain Heat fan saying Carter couldn't / wouldn't dominate Wade in the post?

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

wow jason kidd has 5 assists already.


----------



## neoxsupreme

VC & RJ the only ones to score so far for the Nets.


----------



## reganomics813

This looks like the good start Kidd was talking about be4 the game.


----------



## SetShotWilly

The only worry now is Krstic. Missing easy shots


----------



## jarkid

damnit , we don't have cliffy now....****


krstic, what the ****...


----------



## Real

Antoine Walker=classless


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Williams misses, rebound Nenad

JKIDD THREE! 19-13 Nets


----------



## MachoKing

3 Point Jason Kidd


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets on the fast break and Kidd hits a THREEE! Nets up 19-13.


----------



## Petey

JWill gets inside, can't out it down.

Krstic board. Kidd for 3!!!

Heat 11, Nets 17.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

The team moving the ball early. Good sign. 7 FGs on 7 assists.


----------



## justasking?

JKidd!!!


----------



## Real

Nets are responding.


----------



## HB

Nice transition basket


----------



## mjm1

that is not a blocking foul.


----------



## KingofNewark

SetShotWilly said:


> The only worry now is Krstic. Missing easy shots



Shots he would do in his sleep in the Indy series, Kidd wit da 3!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Haslem gets the and 1...foul on RJ.


----------



## MachoKing

F'N Haslem AND 1


----------



## dfunk15

nice play by Heat


----------



## Üllar

Kidd!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

jason kidd for 3.

and udonis haslem will and 1 ...made... damn it


----------



## Petey

Heat get it to Haslem, Haslem attacking, RJ called on the block.

Haslem to the line for the 3 point play.

Hits.

Heat 14, Nets 17.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Haslem hits and gets foule by RJ. Hits the FT. 19-16 Nets.

RJ drives and lays it in! 21-16 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ off the dribble straight to the hoop for the easy lay-in!

Wade answers though...


----------



## MachoKing

Krstic suks tonight


----------



## mjm1

krstic playng abysmally right now.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Rj!!!


----------



## VCFSO2000

Curly looks tentative.

But I must say,although he's a terrific talent,around the hoop,surrounded by defenders,never really trusted to guy to "go up strong and finish".


----------



## HB

What is wrong with Nenad?


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ gets fouled on the lay-up attempt...misses both FTs...MAN!


----------



## MachoKing

krstic paid by heat?


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Krstic, Krstic scared to shoot... to RJ, RJ attacking!

Hits!

Wade hits open.

Kidd to Krstic, Krstic fouled, 2 on Haslem now.

Misses.
Misses again.

Heat 18, Nets 21.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Mike Breen does watch Net games. 

He is a great commentator. I'm glad he got his due on ABC over that half***ed Al Michaels.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade hits. 21-18 Nets

Nenad gets fouled by Haslem, his second. Misses both....rebound Heat.

Posey in for Haslem.

Walker hits. 21-20 Nets


----------



## Jizzy

What is the matter with Krstic?


----------



## justasking?

Krstic... come on. You can do better than that Curly.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter with the two handed monster jam!


----------



## Real

Drive!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits. 23-20.
Shaq dunks. 23-22 Nets

Vince misses, rebound Walker....fouled by Kidd


----------



## Petey

Walker backing RJ, Walker flips it in.

Carter from Jefferson.

Carter reving it up.

Shaq w/ the slam on the other end.

Carter misses, Walker w/ the board, Kidd fouls him...

Heat 22, Nets 23.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

10 pts each for Carter & RJ.


----------



## VCFSO2000

All Carter pts in the paint. Get back there,VC.


----------



## mjm1

krstic killing us, completely UNNEXCEPTABLE


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wade fouled on the drive...Carters 1st.


----------



## MachoKing

Wade own's ya'll


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

wade hits 1 of 2. Tied up 23-23.

Time out.


----------



## Petey

Payton in for JWill.

3 minutes left.

Wade fouled by Carter.

Carter's 1st... Nets 2nd?

Wade to the line for 2.

Hits.
Misses, Krstic board.

Nets bring it over and call time out.

Heat 23, Nets 23.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wade goes 1 of 2 for the line tying the game up at 23. Timeout Nets with 3+ minutes remaining in the first quarter.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Just keep driving guys. Shaq doesn't want to pick up a 2nd foul.


----------



## jarkid

Hbwoy said:


> What is wrong with Nenad?


he is nervous...


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets defense has to pick it up...Miami is pretty much getting whatever they want.


----------



## Petey

MachoKing said:


> Wade own's ya'll


Carter15Nets!

What a way to keep a promise... LOL

-Petey


----------



## KingofNewark

Nenad with the follow!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Man! RJ misses the lay-up, Collins gathers the board and gets it to Carter who drives and misses the wierd floater flip shot, Krstic tips it in!


----------



## big furb

This game is going the way I thought all the games would go


----------



## Petey

Carter drives... tipped home by Krstic!

Yes, Wade can contain Carter?

Wade out to Payton, misses the 3, Collins board.

Heat 23, Nets 25.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

jarkid said:


> he is nervous...


He says that he doesn't really get nervous in these type of environments. He's @ home. He said that when he was playing in Europe when he's on the road the fans are crazier.


----------



## mjm1

krstic, get out of the game NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MachoKing

krstic killing us and walker hits a 3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenads gotta take it at walker on the defensive end. He can't guard anyone.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Curly is killing us.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Walker drains another 3...****...Miami up by 1.


----------



## Petey

Carter, Krstic, Kidd, Krstic, Kidd, misses the 3.

Walker launches another 3, and hits.

Shimmy... shimmy... shimmy.

Heat 26, Nets 25.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

finally curly


----------



## neoxsupreme

Damn Antoine.


----------



## Phenom Z28

AWWWw nice lay-up by Kidd. First the pump fake and the defender fell for it hardcore


----------



## HB

Nice fake by Kidd


----------



## Petey

RJ has it poked away... Posey slips, but no call.

Payton to Wade, out to Payton, misses, Collins comes up with the loose ball, great dive by Carter.

Kidd out alone and hits!

Stop of clock for a wet spot.

Heat 26, Nets 27.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Silly rabbit. Tricks are for kids.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Zo hearing the boos. Good.


----------



## Petey

Wade fires... Shaq board, Collins called on the foul.

Only his 1st.

Zo in.

Heat 26, Nets 27.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Shaq gets the rebound off the Wade miss...Collins fouls him.


----------



## Jizzy

MachoKing said:


> krstic killing us and walker hits a 3


Get the **** out of here, you POS liar


----------



## mjm1

get a ****ing rebound UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Murray and Thomas check in too.

Wade drives, out to Pyaton, misses the 3.

Zo w/ the O board.

Foul on... Thomas.

Zo to the line.

Heat 26, Nets 27.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Get a freak'n REBOUND Nets! :curse:

Payton misses the open 3, Mourning gets the offensive and gets fouled...Going to the line.

Zo goes 1 for 2 and gets his own REBOUND OMFG!


----------



## mjm1

Omg Omg Omg Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

wtf....zo again...


----------



## MachoKing

lol the guy that missed the FT got rebound

3 straight offensive rebs for heat


----------



## Petey

5.7 on the clock.

Hits.
Misses, Zo board... Zo fouled by Murray.

4.6 on the clock. 

Amazing.

Heat 27, Nets 27.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Sometimes,you miss a FT so bad..Only you know where the rebound is coming.

As I'm typing this..Zo misses another horrible FT.


----------



## HB

No rebounds, aaaarggg!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*END OF THE FIRST*
Nets 27
Heat 27


----------



## Petey

Zo misses both.

RJ misses the half court shot.
*
To end the 1st.

Heat 27, Nets 27.*

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

i wanna cry, we don't have cliffy.............


----------



## Phenom Z28

Zo misses both FTs, finally RJ gets the rebound and misses the long 3 to beat the game clock. Score is ironicly tied after the first quarter at 27 :laugh:


----------



## Vinsane

what the **** is wrong wit Rj takin that shot
VC and Vaughn were wide open in the wing


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Well atleast Zo couldn't take advantage of the FTs. Made that a little less ridiculous.


----------



## MachoKing

The Macho King has some carpet to clean if ya know what I mean so i'll be back later

MMMMMMMMMYEAAAAAAAAAH CAN U DIG IT


----------



## neoxsupreme

Crazy finish for the 1st quarter.


----------



## Vinsane

All they have to do is keep lookin for Vince


----------



## SetShotWilly

Nets still not completely out of the sleeping mode from Game 2. They better wake up


----------



## reganomics813

If Nenad could stop being so passive and kill those nerves we would be up 4 or 6 more points now. When he drives on a sf theres no reason he should be kicking it out. Take that fool!


----------



## neoxsupreme

MachoKing said:


> The Macho King has some carpet to clean if ya know what I mean so i'll be back later
> 
> MMMMMMMMMYEAAAAAAAAAH CAN U DIG IT


Hey MachoKing! Welcome to BBB.net


----------



## AJC NYC

nets could play alot better than they just did
and Miami cant play any better and its a tied game


----------



## nets1

Krstic will be fine. I mean he has walker to deal with.... He will end up with a double double...



oh yeah, go nets!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

MachoKing said:


> The Macho King has some carpet to clean if ya know what I mean so i'll be back later
> 
> MMMMMMMMMYEAAAAAAAAAH CAN U DIG IT


:krazy:


----------



## mjm1

CHEAP shot by mourning on vaughn.


----------



## Petey

Posey throws up a 3, hits.

Carter too strong on his jumper.

Zo called on the O foul on the screen!

Heat 30, Nets 27.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

MachoKing said:


> The Macho King has some carpet to clean if ya know what I mean so i'll be back later
> 
> MMMMMMMMMYEAAAAAAAAAH CAN U DIG IT


[strike] You're a 12 year old ***** [/strike]


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Posey hits a three. 30-27 Heat.

Offensive foul called on Zo.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Zo sure likes to throw his arms around so it looks like its a big hard foul when it's really nothing.


----------



## Petey

Murray can't convert.

Payton to Zo... Zo fouled.

Murray w/ his 2nd.

Zo to the line.

Heat 30, Nets 27.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter's jumper is horrible lol. Keep it in the paint vince.


----------



## jarkid

we have no way to deal with zo... i miss marc jackson, or cliffy...


----------



## mjm1

Why Are They Not Giving Us The Calllllllllllllllll


----------



## Petey

Zo drops both.

Carter on the spins misses, misses the tip.

Up to Zo again... Carter called on his 2nd.

Heat 32, Nets 27.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

**** you refs, **** you


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd back in...hopefully that'll get the offense going again.


----------



## Petey

Zo hits the 1st.
Kidd in for Carter.
Zo hits the 2nd.

Heat 34, Nets 27.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

the nets bout to go down by alot


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Vaughn... Murray to the rim and hits!

Heat 34, Nets 29.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Alonzo with 8 FTA's in 2 minutes.

Murray with the lay-up! How often do you see that?


----------



## HB

Vaughn is a pain to watch


----------



## Petey

Wade drives, to Walker, Walker travels as Murray comes out on him!

Kidd, RJ, Kidd, RJ... RJ fouled.
Whistle... T?

Heat 34, Nets 29.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

mourning can go to hell for all i care, SECOND CHEAP SHOT


----------



## Phenom Z28

Zo and Jefferson going at it verbally! RIght after RJ got poked in the eye. Double Techs.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Murray hits. 34-29 Heat.

Travel called on Walker. Poset fouls RJ.

Zo and RJ having some words. Both get hit witha T


----------



## Real

Mourning has no business in that call.


----------



## Real

Jefferson answers back.


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ for THREEE!! Yea great answer for Zo! Nets down by 2.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kiodd misses, gets it back to RJ FOR A THREE! 34-32 HEat


----------



## VCFSO2000

To all Nets fans who were there before Carter...I now understand your dread of Mourning.


----------



## Petey

Zo and RJ both Ted up.

Posey w/ the personal.

Kidd attacking, misses, Kidd board... RJ... RJ for 3!!!

Heat 34, Nets 32.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

rj for 3.

good job on john thomas... draws a offensive foul from wade


----------



## HB

Lucky break for the Nets


----------



## Real

Offensive foul on Wade.

And here comes the King of Newark. (No offense to GM3, or the KingOfNewark)


----------



## mjm1

THOMAS DRAWS THE OFFENSIVE FOUL ON WADE (after nearly being a disasterous turnover)


----------



## Petey

Wade to Zo... bad pass, Thomas throws right to Wade, Wade called on the O Foul!!!

Nice!

Heat 34, Nets 32.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Offensive foul on Wade after he drives off his steal from the bad Thomas pass.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Zo turns it over, nets turn it over, Wade called on the offensive foul!

Kidd hits! 34-34 tie


----------



## Petey

Kidd drives, off balance hits!!!

Heat 34, Nets 34.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Nice!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shaq fouled by Thomas, his second.

Time out.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd with the deuce, ties the game at 34. 7-0 Run by NJ.


----------



## neoxsupreme

The RJ Show!


----------



## Petey

Heat dump down to Shaq.

Foul by Thomas holding Shaq.

Time out.

Heat 34, Nets 34.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

we should complain about refs **** if they can do it and benefit from it we should be able 2 2!!


----------



## VCFSO2000

The Nets offense without Carter are weird.

Either it's run smoother than ever because they aren't standing around watching Vince work or it can be downright atrocious.


----------



## jarkid

john thomas, you are our good big man.. we need u


----------



## Guitarzan

Man, if Nenad steps up we should win tonight. Vinces jumper is killing me. How is it possible that it only shows up once a week. In Toronto old day that midrange fade was automatic.


----------



## mjm1

give me a break, these arent fouls!


----------



## Real

John Thomas' stint on Shaq has been less than stellar.


----------



## jarkid

we need...nenad krstic step up..


----------



## Petey

Hey Al Harrington at the game!

Heat go to Shaq again, fouled by Thomas.

Thomas has 3 now. Collins in for Thomas.

Heat 34, Nets 34.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Guitarzan said:


> Man, if Nenad steps up we should win tonight. Vinces jumper is killing me. How is it possible that it only shows up once a week. In Toronto old day that midrange fade was automatic.


That has me bewildered as well...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Offensive foul on shaq! His second!


----------



## Petey

To Shaq again, misses, Vaughn board.

Kidd drives, fires out to RJ.

RJ around Shaq, to Kidd, misses, Payton board.

Down to Shaq.

Shaq backing Collins and called on the O FOUL!

Shaq's 2nd!!!

Heat 34, Nets 34.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

COLLINS is a master!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Offensive foul on O'neal!! His 2nd.


----------



## jarkid

twiin you are hero...


----------



## justasking?

Collins! nice job.


----------



## Jizzy

Collins!!


----------



## Petey

Vaughn driving baseline...

Fouled by Haslem. Haslem's 3rd!!!

Vaughn to the line for 2.

Heat 34, Nets 34.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Take that Shaq!


----------



## Petey

Vaughn hits the 1st.
Misses the 2nd, Shaq board.

Heat 34, Nets 35.

-Petey


----------



## KingofNewark

Haslem always *****ing, damn he's an ugly mutha****a.


----------



## mjm1

kidd is incredible at drawing fouls at the three point line!


----------



## justasking?

Kidd is so smart. Unbelievable.


----------



## jarkid

yes jk for 3 free throws


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd draws the foul on the 3PA! W000t! The Master!


----------



## Petey

Wade misses the pullup.

Vaughn comes away with the board.

Kidd sees Payton coming, jumps into Payton throws it up.

Kidd to the line for 2.

Heat 34, Nets 35.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits the 1st.
Kidd misses the 2nd.

Down to Shaq.

Shaq over Collins w/ the hook.

Heat 36, Nets 36.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

mjm1 said:


> kidd is incredible at drawing fouls at the three point line!


He & Kobe are probably the best @ that in the league.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Ah...they called it a 2...Kidd hits 1-of-2. Nets on a 9-0 Run...

Shaq answers with the short hook, game tied at 36.

Murray misses the three but Vaughn flies out of bounds for the save! Murray gets goaltended by Shaq!


----------



## jarkid

l.murry... go tendeing .. he made the 2


----------



## HB

Why??????


----------



## dfunk15

vaughn is dumb, just dumb


----------



## Petey

Murray misses the 3.

Vaughn w/ the save.

Nets w/ some ball movement.

Murray backing down his defender, Shaq on the goal tend...

Foul called on Vaughn. Nets over the limit with 6:21 to go... LOL

JWill 2 shots.

Heat 36, Nets 38.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

what is vaughn thinking fouling WHEN YOUR OVER THE LIMIT, are you an idiot?


----------



## Mindlib

too much fouls on nets !


----------



## KingofNewark

Where are Vince and Nenad?


----------



## Petey

JWill hits the 1st.
JWill hits the 2nd.

Nets 20 second time out.

Heat 38, Nets 38.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Williams ties the game at 38 after hitting two FTs... Nets call timeout.


----------



## Mindlib

sleepin on bench


----------



## NR 1

KingofNewark said:


> Where are Vince and Nenad?


bench


----------



## jarkid

why had Kidd two free throws only?


----------



## fruitcake

when vince comes back he needs to start getting to the line.


----------



## Mindlib

need big 4 on t :curse: ime in court


----------



## SetShotWilly

jarkid said:


> why had Kidd two free throws only?


His foot was on the line


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Snaq having a good game... hope he gets tired


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> why had Kidd two free throws only?


 Foot was on the line.


----------



## dfunk15

fruitcake said:


> when vince comes back he needs to start getting to the line.


he's been attacking but he's not the one with whistle


----------



## Petey

Nets can't convert.

Shaq comes away w/ the board.

Wade goes glass and hits.

Heat 40, Nets 38.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wade with the banker..gives the Heat a 2 point edge.


----------



## mjm1

this is such crap, attack the mother ****ing rim.


----------



## MachoKing

they just better what can i say

42-38 now


----------



## Petey

Carter spinning, and can't get it to go off the drive.

Down to Shaq.

Backing Collins, Shaq pulls it out a bit, hits.

Heat 42, Nets 38.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

3rd foul on shaq!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Shaq hits the short jumper, Heat up 42-38 with minutes left in the half.

Collins draws the 3rd foul on Shaq!


----------



## mjm1

MachoKing said:


> they just better what can i say
> 
> 42-38 now


will you get out of here, baiter!


----------



## Real

3 on Shaq.

SetShot Willy at the charity stripe.

Flexin Alonzo coming back in.


----------



## Petey

Carter, Murray... Shaq called pushing Collins under. LOL

Shaq has 3 now.

Riley can't be happy.

Heat 42, Nets 38.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

vince with a scoop


----------



## Phenom Z28

AWWW man Carter gets the baseline, hits the reverse lay-up! Very sweet looking.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

what a ridiculous move by Vince. 360 going under the hoop and lays it in on the other side while getting hit...no call though.


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!!! Come on!!


----------



## mjm1

Bull****, The Refs Are Handing Them The Game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Carter around Posey... hangs and hits.

JWill setting up, Wade. Wade misses.

Posey w/ the save.

Wade out ot Posey.

Wade backing Kidd.

Kidd called tripping Wade.

Wade to the line for 2.

Heat 42, Nets 40.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Carter with a Carter shot. 

Nobody can do what he can do with his body.


----------



## squaleca

i cant take this shot clock resets vc 0 fts'' **** them!!!!!!1


----------



## Petey

Wade drops the 1st.
Wade hits the 2nd.

Heat 44, Nets 40.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

This game has definitely gotten way more competitive than the last 2 blowouts. 6 lead changes & 6 times tied so far.


----------



## NR 1

c`mon


----------



## VCFSO2000

That's bogus. Shotclock shouldn't reset.


----------



## Petey

Nets setting up.

Zo called on a D3.

Carter to the line.
Carter hits.
RJ in for Vaughn.

Heat 44, Nets 41.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

krstic is so silent....we need him score....kill the defense system to heat


----------



## Jizzy

MachoKing said:


> they just better what can i say
> 
> 42-38 now


Get the **** out of here you lonely *****


----------



## dfunk15

i guess techical FTs are the only ones Vince will get tonight, **** the refs


----------



## neoxsupreme

Net2 said:


> Carter with a Carter shot.
> 
> Nobody can do what he can do with his body.


A new nickname for him is the Contortionist.


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Carter, Carter driving, ball knocked out of his hand.

Carter misses on the inbound pass.

Wade driving, spinning off Kidd and hits.

Heat 46, Nets 41.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ is pretty much the man.


----------



## mjm1

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, GET A REBOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd


----------



## fruitcake

vince carter has not been able to hit a jumper tonight


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter's perimeter shot...Something's wrong.

He's thinking too much IMO. Just launch,man.


----------



## Petey

Nets go back to RJ, RJ hits the jumper.

JWill misses, Collins has it knocked away by Zo, but off the Nets.

Heat time out.

Heat 46, Nets 43.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

Zo Mourning = Causes so many 2nd chance points


----------



## jarkid

grab the damn rebounds. !!!


----------



## reganomics813

Keep going to the hoop guys! The Heat score off every miss.


----------



## KingofNewark

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> RJ is pretty much the man.


Hells yeah!


----------



## squaleca

fruitcake said:


> vince carter has not been able to hit a jumper tonight



who ****ing cares hes playing beautiful


----------



## Guitarzan

Man, ZO responsible for atleast 4 extra possesions. Wade can't miss. When did Wades jumper become more reliable then VC's? Also why the hell are they getting more calls in our house? Vince no FT;s except that tech. Rediculous!!


----------



## fruitcake

vince is 6 for 15 right now...but watching this game it doesn't seem like he has played as bad as those numbers suggest


----------



## nets1

refs and shot clock operator have money on the heat........ the nba should fine them


----------



## jmk

squaleca said:


> who ****ing cares hes playing beautiful


Not lately. He's 1 for his last 9. That's not beautiful, kid.


----------



## Real

They need to show Tom Brady on the big screen.

He's got some spaldings for coming into the Meadowlands without a bodygaurd.


----------



## mjm1

i hate these officials SUCH BIASED people, we arent going to the line AT ALL.


----------



## Petey

Holding foul called on Krstic. Only his 1st.

Walker to the line for 2.
Walker drops the 1st.
Walker drops the 2nd.

Heat 48, Nets 43.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

[strike] Carter15Nets, you lost the deal. Get out of here, you filthy SOB [/strike]


----------



## mjm1

this is so badddddddddddddd


----------



## SetShotWilly

wow just wow


----------



## MachoKing

Shaq leaves they dominate


----------



## Petey

Collins down to RJ. RJ stripped by Posey.

Wade drops a 3?

Collins called on an offensive foul, his 2nd... DAMNIT!

Heat 51, Nets 43.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> RJ is pretty much the man.


Yes indeed.


----------



## dfunk15

omg, they're calling everything against the Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dear Nets,
Stop letting wade shoot threes. He normally sucks at them, but he's hitting them so you can't leave him open.
Thanks,
ToddMac11


----------



## Vinsane

heat win


----------



## jarkid

51-43... please


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter can't hit jumpers & threes.


----------



## mjm1

this team is just plain awful.


----------



## Petey

Wade flips to Zo as the Nets trap him on the baseline.

Zo out of bounds, Nets ball.

2:11 to go in the half.

Kidd, Krstic, Carter, Krstic, Krstic misses.

Heat 51, Nets 43.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

What the **** is wrong with Krstic?


----------



## justasking?

Krstic... my goodness.


----------



## mjm1

krstic, sealing our fate.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Krstic is killing us.


----------



## Real

Because of this late Heat run, watch Tim Legler and Stephen A. say, "I told you so"


----------



## Real

Jason Kidd = Number one PG in NBA.


----------



## jarkid

neoxsupreme said:


> Carter can't hit jumpers & threes.


wade is better than carter for 3 now...


----------



## Guitarzan

Man, Wade comes up with everything. RJ good knockaway, Wade recovers. Here we played ok and the Heat played poor and we are still gonna be down at half.


----------



## Petey

Wade dribbling... RJ gets his hand in there, they both fight for the ball, jump ball.

Nets win the tap...

RJ out to Kidd, Kidd sprinting back and hits!!!

Heat 51, Nets 45.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

what is going on?!!!!


----------



## MachoKing

they just got talented players we dont

its like 3 vs a whole team


----------



## Petey

Walker hits the 3.

DAMNIT!

Heat 54, Nets 45.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Carter ON ZO


----------



## MachoKing

he did it again!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince with the poster over zo!


----------



## fruitcake

Oh My God


----------



## justasking?

OMG Vince!!!


----------



## KingofNewark

Did You See Vc! He ****ing Owns Mourning!


----------



## Petey

RJ to the cutting Carter.

CARTER W/ THE FACIAL ON ZO!!!

Wade travels.

Heat 54, Nets 47.

-Petey


----------



## Real

That's going to be on YouTube.


----------



## HB

Poster!


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter with the sick finish.

Wade?Called on a travel?You're kidding,right?


----------



## jmk

Wow.


----------



## fruitcake

vc with 2 sick dunks


----------



## reganomics813

That Zo facial was rediculous.


----------



## Petey

RJ misses, Zo w/ the board.

JWill pulls it out and resets.

Jwill fires the 3, and misses.

RJ board, out to Carter, Slam in the open court!

Zo can't hit.

Kidd can't hit the 3/4 cout 3.
*
End of the half.

Heat 54, Nets 49.*

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

i wanna see the replay...


----------



## justasking?

That dunk was really awesome.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter takes a gigantic dump on Zer0.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Krstic,step your game up,son for the second half.

Carter and RJ,*especially* Carter,don't stop attacking the rim.


----------



## jarkid

only down by 5, GO nets.


----------



## Vinsane

omg


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter w/ 2 huge highlight plays in this game. The 360 then the posterization.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Man that dunk happened so fast i missed it. And they didn't show the replay either


----------



## squaleca

man i wish that dunk happened in the second half cause u could see Vinces face he woulda gone for 50 
RJ should hit him in the face in the lockeroom or something get him pissed!!! and how Vince only went to the line once that being a t is beyond me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guitarzan

All that and we are still down 5. Then Wade *****ing on national tv about Collins flopping. THey can't stop running their mouths. We may be in trouble. VC's jumper is really troubling me. Damn Cliffy!


----------



## Vinsane

I hope Vc has a good second half


----------



## Jizzy

Get the **** out of here, MachoKing aka Carter15Nets


----------



## reganomics813

The Nets need to come out and cut that to four or five on the first possession or we're gonna be in trouble. The way the Heat have been playing they can milk a 2 or 3 possession lead for the rest of the game and capatilize on our subs. We need to come out strong.


----------



## jarkid

krstic, if you can't shoot, just attack the rim..!


----------



## fruitcake

VCFSO2000 said:


> Krstic,step your game up,son for the second half.
> 
> Carter and RJ,*especially* Carter,don't stop attacking the rim.


VC:
Layups: 4-7
Jumpers: 1-6
Dunks: 3-3

RJ:
Layups: 2-3
Jumpers: 3-5
Dunks: 1-1


----------



## VC_15

WOWW, that dunk on Zo was better than the first one, i jumped out of my seat.


----------



## squaleca

if we win this series is there any way zo can get traded to the pisons????


----------



## fruitcake

not sure if it was better than the other one....but i'd like to see the replay, especailly in slow motion


----------



## justasking?

If VC and RJ continue to attack, then the Nets have a good chance to win this game. Kidd.. well, Kidd is Kidd. He's had a good half so far. Krstic needs to step up big time. He has been abysmal so far. He's in a terrible slump, but he's bound to get out of it. 

Come on Nets!!!


----------



## reganomics813

reganomics813 said:


> The Nets need to come out and cut that to four or five on the first possession or we're gonna be in trouble. The way the Heat have been playing they can milk a 2 or 3 possession lead for the rest of the game and capatilize on our subs. We need to come out strong.


I mean cut it down to 2 or 3.


----------



## Spriggan

I just feel sorry for Zo. Two nasty posterizations in the same season by the same player. Has to bruise the ego a little bit.


----------



## neoxsupreme

jizzy said:


> Get the **** out of here, MachoKing aka Carter15Nets


LOL @ Carter15Nets.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Well no more PBP for me for a while...just threw my laptop against the wall and it exploded... Was a POS...


----------



## nets1

zo is no carter's b!tc*!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

wade made 2 of 2 from downtown...we have to defend him from there...


----------



## reganomics813

jarkid said:


> krstic, if you can't shoot, just attack the rim..!



No doubt. The kid's got zero confidence out there get some easy ones at the rim. We need Nenad so bad.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Zo = Carter's biaaaatch.


----------



## Vinsane

kristic aint gonna do nothin


----------



## neoxsupreme

jarkid said:


> wade made 2 of 2 from downtown...we have to defend him from there...


He's 5 of his last 5 3 pt attempts. That's not Wade @ all.


----------



## jmk

I hate ESPN.


----------



## Mindlib

:d


----------



## AND1NBA

**** missed the dunk! They aren't even showing the replay! Too much Wade love/hype going around the table.


----------



## nets1

Kristic is making me nervous, yet Carter is starting to get into the zone which can be very dangerous for the heat. Also looks like riley figured a double on RJ down low.


----------



## Fray

We got the momentum going into the 2nd half, we gonna win.


----------



## VC_15

Dark Knight said:


> I hate ESPN.



Same here.


----------



## AJC NYC

I hate ESPN too


----------



## Balla 15

Someone just post that dunk by VC!!! 

We definitely need to come out firing and playing aggressive in the second half. We need this game, GO NETS!!!


----------



## VC_15

Guys i knew VC was going to give Zo another facial, just check my Avi <--


----------



## Fray

Dark Knight said:


> I hate ESPN.


Stole the words right out of my mouth


----------



## SetShotWilly

Why doesn't Frank give one of the bench players a chance? We have NO scoring outside of Carter, RJ and kidd. He should use Nachbar and Padget because you never know..


----------



## Petey

squaleca said:


> if we win this series is there any way zo can get traded to the pisons????


No.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

neoxsupreme said:


> Zo = Carter's biaaaatch.


no doubt but this is more correct: Zo = biaaaatch


----------



## Jizzy

I'm so pissed off right now, I need to take my frustration out on something or someone


----------



## SetShotWilly

Here is an interesting stat: Miami has 6 more turnovers than us yet they have 6 more points off of turnovers than us


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

whats up ready for some nba action?
:banana:


----------



## AND1NBA

jizzy said:


> I'm so pissed off right now, I need to take my frustration out on something or someone


 You're a juvenile delinquent :yes:


----------



## SetShotWilly

jizzy said:


> I'm so pissed off right now, I need to take my frustration out on something or someone


got a cat?


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

SetShotWilly said:


> got a cat?


or a dog. or a child?


----------



## KingofNewark

Espn sucks! Instead of showing Vince's dunk on Zo they show some lame *** Shaq layup as they go to commercial!


----------



## neoxsupreme

SetShotWilly said:


> Here is an interesting stat: Miami has 6 more turnovers than us yet they have 6 more points off of turnovers than us


Yes the Heat have 10 assists & 10 turnovers. Nets have 15 assists w/ only 4 turnovers. Usually the Heat's carelessness w/ the rock is a recipe for trailing a game but that isn't the case in this 1. Weird.


----------



## SetShotWilly

i_like_the_hawks said:


> or a dog. or a child?


dog will bite. Child...well thats just wrong


----------



## nets1

another interesting stat: nets outscore the heat in the paint 30-16, lead in fastbreak pts, yet are down 5..... go figure...

Also I predict Vince will explode in the second half



oh yeah, go nets!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

AND1NBA said:


> You're a juvenile delinquent :yes:


Uuuhmmm.. I think you should shut up. You're as annoying as your friend Carter15Nets


----------



## VC_15

Do espn even show the highlights of the first half? i mean cmon, at least show the highlights for those who have turned on their Tv now.


----------



## dfunk15

walker 4-5, 3-4 on 3's, 13 points, that should not happen, he has to start missing, it's Walker after all


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

[strike]an interesting stat is that its going to be sweet if the mighty Heat lose to the likes of the lowly scum NJ Nets.[/strike]


----------



## SetShotWilly

Wow just saw the dunk. Nasty dunk but it has nothing on the dunk of the year


----------



## Petey

JWill brings the ball down.

Heat go to Shaq

Shaq misses, Kidd board.

Kidd brings it down.

Carter, RJ, Kidd, misses the 3, Collins O board, knocked out of his hands by Wade... out of bounds, Nets ball.

Into Carter.

Carter, Collins, Misses the jumper.

Walker board.

Heat 54, Nets 49.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

the nets are just shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## Petey

Wade drives, flips up to Shaq for the alley opp.

RJ misses, Collins O board.

Nets reset.

Carter drives, misses, Collins board, deflected by Walker, Walker misses the 3.

Krstic board.

Down to Carter... foul on Wade, Shaq was there...

Heat 54, Nets 49.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Krstic backing, hook... good.

Heat 54, Nets 51.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

vince has to bleed to get a call


----------



## jarkid

krstic made it ...


----------



## MrCharisma

J-Kidd is so smart...on the inbound purposely trying to get Nenad a look in the post b/c he knows he needs to get Nenad going.


----------



## Petey

Wade around the screen, RJ rips the board from Kidd's hands.

Carter hits!

Correction on the score...

Heat 56, Nets 53.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Shaq w/ another miss.

Krstic board.

Carter driving, fouled by JWill, Carter to the line for 2.

Heat 56, Nets 53.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Yes, attack attack and attack VC.


----------



## jmk

Great energy coming into the 2nd half.


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the 1st.
Carter hits the 2nd!

9:00 to play in the 3rd.

Heat 56, Nets 55.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Riley mad... screen.

Hand off to Wade, Wade misses, Shaq O board, hands to Wade, Wade travels.

Heat 56, Nets 55.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

they called a travel on wade, wow


----------



## jarkid

go nets, go carter.

wade traveled


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

VC is going to have a monster game, i can feel it comming.


----------



## MachoKing

Lmao @ Wade!!! Lmao!!!! Yes!!!


----------



## justasking?

Yes Curly!!!


----------



## jarkid

wade with trouble


----------



## nets1

the tide is changing....

and wade is down!!!!!!

and the nets lead...


and wade looks really hurt.....

oh yeah, go nets!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

Wade on the ground, OH MY he's hurt, he's not moving scary very scary situation.


----------



## Petey

Carter around Wade... Wade on the floor.

NETS just joking around now.

Wade still on the floor.

Carter, RJ, Krstic slam.

Heat time out.

Heat 56, Nets 57.

-Petey


----------



## LionheartVlll

dfunk15 said:


> they called a travel on wade, wow


about time refs do something right


----------



## reganomics813

That's what ya get for running yer yap Wade. Remember that.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Finally called a travel on Wade.


----------



## Petey

Looks like Carter elbowed Wade on the drive.

Heat change it to a full timeout.

Wade to the lockerroom.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Hope Wade is alright..I hate the guy(I always hate a guy when he's good and playing against me so it's nothing noteworthy) but I never like to see a guy get injured.

If he doesn't get back,you know Carter crushed a bone because he's a warrior.


----------



## justasking?

Continue being aggressive Nets!!! come on!!!


----------



## netsgiants

Wade Is Such A Girl He Wasn't Even Touched.


----------



## Charlie Brown

VCFSO2000 said:


> Hope Wade is alright..I hate the guy(I always hate a guy when he's good and playing against me so it's nothing noteworthy) but I never like to see a guy get injured.
> 
> If he doesn't get back,you know Carter crushed a bone because he's a warrior.


I agree.

You do not want to see anyone injured.


----------



## jmk

Is it just me or did it look like Carter didn't really make too much contact?


----------



## squaleca

looks like VC just clinched the pog thread!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Hope Wade is all right.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Is it just me or was there no contact at all from Carter?


----------



## nets1

carter's body language to wade........STFU!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

wade is a exagerattor


----------



## Dare

Watch for the longest NBA timeout in History....play stopped 6 minutes ago.
Wade will be give time to get a complete dental workup and still be back w/o missing more than 2 possesions...NBA is a joke.


----------



## MachoKing

Wade faking it so he can do what he did to Bulls after the so-called "HIP" injury.

Just another youngster trying to be like Mike


----------



## netsgiants

Wade goes through these little drama queen scenes every game, he'll be fine.


----------



## nets1

or hey wade....flop this...


----------



## fruitcake

"hard to tell" = "i don't see anything?"


----------



## -33-

Vinsane said:


> wade is a exagerattor


wow



netsgiants said:


> Wade Is Such A Girl He Wasn't Even Touched.


open your eyes


----------



## MrCharisma

Dark Knight said:


> Is it just me or did it look like Carter didn't really make too much contact?



Yeah, I thought he was trying to get a call but he went to the lockerroom so VC had to at least graced him.


----------



## myst

MachoKing said:


> Lmao @ Wade!!! Lmao!!!! Yes!!!


[strike] You are a ****ing *****.



I don't care, ban me. Because he is a ****ing *****. [/strike]


----------



## Petey

Derek Anderson in for Wade.

JWill misses the 3.

Krstic board.

Nets can't hit, Kidd O board.

Kidd resets.

Kidd, Carter, Kidd, Krstic, out to Collins off the drive.

Collins fouled.

Heat 56, Nets 57.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

i remember media making fun of Vince for not getting up after hits, Wade took a freaking nap,


----------



## fruitcake

and obvioulsy he comes back.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

twas a flop


----------



## justasking?

Nice pass. Now Collins try to make the FTs please.


----------



## HB

Nenad with some nice handles, he just has to play with more confidence out there.


----------



## reganomics813

Well well look who's back. This Willis Reed act every other game is getting old.


----------



## jarkid

wade is back.

krstic wut u need is confidence !!!~!!!


----------



## fruitcake

hahaha toughness...played through pain before...stupid announcers


----------



## VCFSO2000

Anyone notice how Kidd wants to give the ball to Krstic to get his confidence up?


----------



## MachoKing

myst said:


> [strike] You are a ****ing *****.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care, ban me. Because he is a ****ing *****. [/strike]



MMMMMYEAAAAAAAAAH SNAP INTO A SLIM JIM


----------



## AND1NBA

Curly shaved the beard, thats why he sucking. Isn't it custom for Euros to grow beards for the playoffs?


----------



## nets1

Miami is Ice cold.....Krstic nice drive and nice pass to collins... and collins hit his ft's!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Collins hits both.

Nets 10-0 run.

Wade back on the bench, wants to come back in.

Heat w/ another turnover.

RJ, Kidd, Kidd to Collins, misses, Kidd O Board.

Heat 56, Nets 57.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Vc!


----------



## Vinsane

rj is a bullhog


----------



## jarkid

12-0
nets go nets


----------



## Jizzy

Carter didn't even touch Wade for Christ Sake


----------



## fruitcake

wow VC!

15-0 RUN!


----------



## jmk

Wowzerz.


----------



## Petey

RJ driving, batted away by Walker, Heat can't hit, Kidd board...

Carter w/ the pull up and hits.

JWill can't hit.

Carter for 3!!!

Heat time out.

Heat 56, Nets 64.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Yes!!!!


----------



## KingofNewark

15-0 run!!!


----------



## VCFSO2000

Nice 3 by Vince.

64-56 Nets.

Timeout Heat.


----------



## LionheartVlll

V C 3!!!!!1


----------



## Real

15 unanswered after Wade opened his big mouth.


----------



## reganomics813

Vc Threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Charlie Brown

*did You See Vc?!?!?!?!*


----------



## fruitcake

kidd- td watch

10 points, 6 rebounds, 9 assists


----------



## justasking?

VC hot so far and everyone is aggressive. Kidd is a monster out there. Doing all the little things.


----------



## neoxsupreme

VCFSO2000 said:


> Anyone notice how Kidd wants to give the ball to Krstic to get his confidence up?


That's a great leader for ya. He tries to get his teammates involved even if they're struggling.


----------



## squaleca

refs keeping heat in the game damn damn damn!!!!!!!

there i spelled it right dam!!!!!!!


----------



## dfunk15

this is like last game of regular season, vince went off in 3rd as well


----------



## VCFSO2000

To note,Collins a beast on the boards so far.


----------



## nets1

vince is in the zone.... watch out miami......


oh yeah, go nets!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake

lmao some bleeding


----------



## jarkid

15-0. vc for 3, let's go nets.


----------



## Guitarzan

We got vc rolling!!! Miamis in trouble now.


----------



## Charlie Brown

VCFSO2000 said:


> To note,Collins a beast on the boards so far.


I am liking the offensive rebouding.


----------



## MrCharisma

VCFSO2000 said:


> Anyone notice how Kidd wants to give the ball to Krstic to get his confidence up?



Yeah, I said that earlier (when Kidd went to Nenad off the inbound pass) - Kidd is trying to get everyone going.

15-0 run.


----------



## big furb

That dunk may have turned this entire game around, GO NETS!!!!


----------



## -33-

great sportsmanship by some of you Nets fans....you're absolute trash if you cheer for someone getting hurt


----------



## neoxsupreme

Finally a trey goes in for VC.


----------



## Petey

Wade back, Carter on him.

Walker w/ the great pass to Shaq, Shaq slam.

Heat 58, Nets 64.

-Petey


----------



## netsgiants

Get up boy.


----------



## dfunk15

and refs get involved again


----------



## mjm1

the refs really really hate new jersey. I MEAN WOW.


----------



## mjm1

you must hit walker, what is this ****.


----------



## Petey

RJ called on his 2nd offensive foul.

Payton, Walker, Shaq, Walker... Walker hits a 3.

Heat 61, Nets 64.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

I hate Walker and his girly 3's


----------



## Petey

Down to Krstic, Krstic goes glass and hits.

Heat 61, Nets 66.

-Petey


----------



## nets1

MrCharisma said:


> Yeah, I said that earlier (when Kidd went to Nenad off the inbound pass) - Kidd is trying to get everyone going.
> 
> 15-0 run.



very good point


I hate walker,,,,, Krstic again...


----------



## mjm1

RICHARD JEFFFFFFFFFFFERSON FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUled BULL****!!!!!!!!


----------



## MachoKing

thats a foul on SHAQ!!!


----------



## jmk

Bad, bad call.


----------



## fruitcake

thats 5 turnovers for RJ....cmon nets take care of the ball


----------



## nets1

the refs really stink...


----------



## HB

A. Kristic's confidence is dead

B. Refs not trying to call on Shaq


----------



## Petey

Wade w/ the spin, Carter board... out to RJ, RJ to Krstic... passes around. Carter to RJ, steps on the line.

To Shaq, misses.

Kidd to Krstic, Krstic fouled by Posey.

Heat 61, Nets 66.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Everyone is trying to get Krstic going.


----------



## fruitcake

yes go rj!


----------



## dfunk15

Shaq_Diesel said:


> great sportsmanship by some of you Nets fans....you're absolute trash if you cheer for someone getting hurt


if he really was hurt we would feel bad


----------



## nets1

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

I hate everything about Walker's game.


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Krstic, Collins, deflected out... Nets ball.

RJ hits.

Heat 61, Nets 68.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Defend The Three Smartasses


----------



## MachoKing

these 3's are becomming deadly god damnit all wide open


----------



## jarkid

rj is a good jump shooter.


----------



## fruitcake

vc is on fire give him the ball


----------



## Petey

Wade to Payton who hits the 3.

Down to Krstic, out to Carter, Carter hits the 3!!!

Heat 64, Nets 71.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

unreal


----------



## nets1

vinsanity!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Down to Shaq, Shaq inside hits and fouled.

Going to the line.

On Collins, his 3rd?

Time out, just under 3 to go in the 3rd.

Heat 66, Nets 71.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

the nets need to foul shaq when he makes a move


----------



## mjm1

going to go down there and kill the refs, enough is enough. THE MIAMI HEAT HAVE DOULBE THE FREE THROWS BUT WE HAVE BEEN ATTACKING THE RIM ALL NIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

As long as the Nets can hold on to the lead going into the 4th I like this team's chances.


----------



## MachoKing

its funny how shaq was fouled before he shoots, then once he shoots they blow whistle

how bout double teaming shaq?


----------



## Jizzy

Shaq_Diesel said:


> great sportsmanship by some of you Nets fans....you're absolute trash if you cheer for someone getting hurt


Your own beat writer, Dan Lebatard said RJ getting hurt was a good thing for the Heat


----------



## Phenom Z28

:banana: :banana: He's go the mojo goin :banana:


----------



## uptown4784

Vinsane said:


> the nets need to foul shaq when he makes a move



Yea, k like we have Uncle cliffy


----------



## KingofNewark

I can't wait till Shaq retires. The game sucks when he's on the floor slowing it the hell down.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> the nets need to foul shaq when he makes a move


 You didn't read Cliff was suspended for the next 5 games?

So foul him and bring Thomas in?

-Petey


----------



## big furb

Vince is having one of his "special" games. Nj needs to milk it for all it's worth.


----------



## jarkid

kidd is in top 10 in nba all-time for assists and steal and triple-double


----------



## neoxsupreme

VC playing like the VC that dismantled the Heat this season in this 3rd quarter. That dunk on Zo really pumped him up.


----------



## justasking?

Great to see VC shooting well this half. But I hope he creates a balance between outside shots and driving in. He's been on fire this 2nd half. Great job VC. 

Lets go Nets!!!


----------



## Dare

the officiating is starting to go ou the window. RJ should have gotten that call and no less than 2 fouls should have been called on Shaq crack.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

Here it comes guys. VC is about to burst into flames.


----------



## fruitcake

i hate antoine walker so much


----------



## -33-

jizzy said:


> Your own beat writer, Dan Lebatard said RJ getting hurt was a good thing for the Heat


was it a bad thing?

I don't think he's celebrating the fact that RJ got hurt, and I said myself I wanted a healthy Nets team I don't want excuses following the series, I want to beat the Nets b/c we're better not b/c of injuries...


----------



## netsgiants

Shaq_Diesel said:


> great sportsmanship by some of you Nets fans....you're absolute trash if you cheer for someone getting hurt


Maybe if one of his injuries is legit, lets even say he did get hit in the face, which appeared he didn't is that neccessary lying on the floor for 5 minutes like he just broke his neck?


----------



## SetShotWilly

Shaq_Diesel said:


> great sportsmanship by some of you Nets fans....you're absolute trash if you cheer for someone getting hurt


Noone is cheering for Wade to get hurt. But the replay clearly shows there was minimal to no contact and lays there for a minute and then goes to the locker room?
He is a great player but he is even a bigger drama queen


----------



## mjm1

defend the three point line already!


----------



## nets1

riley is going to shaq every time,,,,, ok go to vince every time...


----------



## neoxsupreme

Walker keeping them in this game. He's had a positive effect on the Heat's play 2 games in a row now.


----------



## Petey

Shaq at the line for the 1st time tonight.

Hits.

At one point in the Bulls-Heat series he was 4 of 23 from the line.

Posey pokes it away from Carter.

Heat 67, Nets 71.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

attack the rim NJ


----------



## Petey

Carter, Kidd, Carter, fires the 3, misses.

Heat go back to Shaq, out to Walker, misses the 3.

Out of bounds, last touched by Posey.

Heat 67, Nets 71.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

hey just woke up.. hows out team going?


----------



## mjm1

Noooooooooooooo Krstic


----------



## neoxsupreme

Twin has 10 rebounds in this game. Great job.


----------



## Petey

Carter, RJ, Krstic, misses, Krstic now 4 of 11 from the field.

Down to Shaq, Shaq out to Payton, misses the 3, Collins board.

Heat 67, Nets 71.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Payton whistles on the push.

Carter to the line.

Thomas in for Collins.

Heat 67, Nets 71.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

gotta love vince

attacking now


----------



## jmk

If Nenad can get his shot back in this series, we should win it.


----------



## jarkid

krstic, rape the rim !!!


----------



## justasking?

Collins has been rebounding very well for the Nets.


----------



## Real

SetShotWilly said:


> Noone is cheering for Wade to get hurt. But the replay clearly shows there was minimal to no contact and lays there for a minute and then goes to the locker room?
> He is a great player but he is even a bigger drama queen


Add to the fact that it's the playoffs, and emotions run high.


----------



## jmk

Another no call on a Wade carry.


----------



## Real

This has been a great game.


----------



## Petey

Carter goes 1 of 2.

RJ called on his 3rd?

Yes, his 3rd.

Heat, side out.

58.7 to go now.

OUt to Wade?

Wade drives, out to Posey for 3.

Heat 70, Nets 71.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

We Cant Defend The Three At Alllllllll


----------



## mjm1

i hate this garbage, I HATE IT


----------



## MachoKing

game over

krstic fault


----------



## Petey

Carter to Krstic, misses.

Wade board.

Payton at Krstic and hits.

Score correction:

Heat 72, Nets 72.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Nenad really messed up in this game


----------



## mjm1

this team sucks without jason kidd on the floor, absolute GARBAGE


----------



## jmk

We should be up 8+, instead its tied. What else is new with this team?


----------



## jarkid

krsitc.. you are so stupid this game.......


----------



## Petey

Carter to Krstic, Krstic misses.
*
Wade can't hit the half court shot to end the 3rd.

Heat 72, Nets 72.*

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

vince take us home!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VC_15

kristic is just f''ing horrible.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Krstic.is.killing.me.


----------



## MachoKing

just had a feeling they would collapse and not close out the final minute

5-0 run in final minute including a vc missed ft


----------



## Vinsane

Kristic is a loser
stop goin to him
feed the hot hand 
i wanna see some plays for the nets and not carter in iso unless he is lookn to score


----------



## Real

HUGE 4th quarter needed.


----------



## reganomics813

Nenad just isn't in the building tonight. Somebody please remind him that he's in the friggin playoffs.


----------



## dfunk15

nened shooting is killing nets tonight, he missed all his jumpers, I don't think he missed more than couple in entire Indiana series


----------



## Vinsane

MachoKing said:


> just had a feeling they would collapse and not close out the final minute
> 
> 5-0 run in final minute including a vc missed ft


don't try and put it on vc
it's al kristic


----------



## justasking?

Start the 4th quarter strong Nets!!!! Lets go!


----------



## mjm1

its really hard not to dislike krstic, he is killing the nets in every aspect tonight


----------



## jmk

MachoKing said:


> just had a feeling they would collapse and not close out the final minute
> 
> 5-0 run in final minute including a vc missed ft


That's what happens when you have Jacque Vaughn in the game instead of Jason Kidd.


----------



## fruitcake

bad nenad...


----------



## VCFSO2000

All right,4th quarter.

Where every possession counts. Please,please,we've given him his chances at redemption..
No Krstic.

I love the guy,but tonight...Just...No Krstic.

Unless he's open for a mini hook in the lane,but as far as jump shots...

No Krstic.


----------



## nets1

I really hate to say this but..................Kristic really sucks tonight..

time to put him on the bench and put in thomas. Atleast he can get offensive boards and take charges. Krstic is a liability tonight..


----------



## jarkid

72-72, we must win...


----------



## Real

reganomics813 said:


> Nenad just isn't in the building tonight. Somebody please remind him that he's in the friggin playoffs.


And yet we still might win this game.


----------



## Phenom Z28

With the big 3 playing like they are, you'd expect a 10 point lead at least right now. But outside of Collins no one else is doing crap.


----------



## big furb

Tied game going into the 4th, it's time for vince to take this game over (and curly need to step up like we know he can)


----------



## Dare

Get Kristic out, tell him he has to get at least one dunk b4 he can shoot again


----------



## Anima

Did I miss anything good?


----------



## nets1

the nets should be up 10 but instead its tied...........thanks krstic..


----------



## Charlie Brown

Anyone do a drug test on Krstic?

Was he hanging around with Cliffy the other night?

Cliffy give him a little something to ease the nerves?


----------



## reganomics813

Net2 said:


> And yet we still might win this game.


We could be winning this game if he did anything tonight. But you make a valid point.


----------



## Petey

Murray back on the floor.

RJ has it knocked away, Posey called on the foul.

Heat 72, Nets 72.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

no kidd no win


----------



## Petey

RJ puts it up off the drive, doesn't get RIM. Carter board, 24 second violation.

Payton to Wade.

Wade out to Patyon, Walker misses the 3, Wade board.

Walker to the rim, get it to Zo for the slam.

Heat 74, Nets 72.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

God damn do I hate Vaughn.

Time to put Kidd back in, idiot.


----------



## MachoKing

9-0 run since jacque vaughn replaced kidd

vaughn, cliff, adios


----------



## Anima

Krstic is 4-13? WTF is a big doing shooting 4-13?!?!?!


----------



## mjm1

GET Jason in the MOTHER ****ING GAME YOU ****ING MORON FRANK, MORON


----------



## Petey

Carter breaking the Heat D down.

Layup doesn't go.

Wade to Posey for the bucket.

Nets time out.

Heat 76, Nets 72.

-Petey


----------



## Guitarzan

not the start we were looking for!


----------



## jarkid

9-0 heat....


nets timeout


----------



## VCFSO2000

Damn..blown layup vince.

Nets..Put Kidd back in.
Now!


----------



## dfunk15

great to by Frank, Vince looks tired, he had no legs on that last layup attempt


----------



## MachoKing

God I hope Pistons destroy the Heat if the Heat advance.

I hate the Pistons but not as much as Heat


----------



## ByeByeKMart

I feel like these last 10 minutes are our season


----------



## Guitarzan

RJ can't buy a call at home. rediculous.


----------



## nets1

memo to frank: get the subs out!! its the 4th qtr in game 3 of the playoffs!!


----------



## mjm1

THIS IS ALL VAUGHNS FAULT, HE DOESNT DESERVE TO BE IN THE NBA, LET ALONE THIS TEAM! get the **** OUT OF HERE.


----------



## Petey

Sue? D'Oh! said:


> Did I miss anything good?


Carter put Zo into another poster.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC

MachoKing said:


> God I hope Pistons destroy the Heat if the Heat advance.
> 
> I hate the Pistons but not as much as Heat



We the nets are gonna advance
*****


----------



## Jizzy

**** this


----------



## jarkid

64:72 to 76:72.... go nets.


----------



## mjm1

Vaughn Comletely Killed This Team, I Wish I Never See Him Again Never


----------



## theKidd-5

Come On Nets!~!!


----------



## MachoKing

so what does frank do? takes vc out and keeps vaughn in

unreal


----------



## mjm1

Ahh Man We Were Leading This Game, We Were ****ing Leading With Kidd


----------



## Petey

Carter out now.

Kidd, RJ, RJ misses the jumper.

Wade board.

Go to Wade, Wade fouled by Thomas.

Heat 76, Nets 72.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

terrible shot by rj


----------



## dfunk15

what is jefferson doing?


----------



## mjm1

murray FOR THREE!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Wade loses the handle, as he passes out, 24 second violation.

Nets ball.

Frank setting up a play.

Kidd brings it up.

Kidd to Vaughn, Vaughn to Murray...

3!!!

Heat 76, Nets 75.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

i do not understand how you can take VC out of the game


----------



## nets1

great D. and Murry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


oh yeah, go nets!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

murray is the beast


----------



## Anima

Petey said:


> Carter put Zo into another poster.
> 
> -Petey


 Anyone thing else?


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Big shot murray


----------



## theKidd-5

Murrry For 3!!!


----------



## mjm1

Vaughn Get Out Of The Nba, Get The **** Out Of The Nba!


----------



## MachoKing

and another foul on vaughn

ugly fn pos get him out of the f'n game


----------



## HB

Big shot Lamond


----------



## dfunk15

i don't have words for Vaughn


----------



## Petey

Foul called on Vaughn.

His 2nd.

Shaq in for Zo.
Collins in for Thomas? Yes.

Heat 76, Nets 75.

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma

Man Vaughn is helping us rack up team fouls early in the quarter... :curse:


----------



## NeTs15VC

After that 15-0 run I have no clue how there winning.

But we're back up by 1 now


----------



## Petey

Wade, Shaq, Walker, misses the 3.

Kidd, Vaughn, Vaughn pulls it out and hits the jumper!!!

Heat 76, Nets 77.

-Petey


----------



## Real

mjm1 said:


> Vaughn Comletely Killed This Team, I Wish I Never See Him Again Never


Vaughn hits the clutch shot.


----------



## HB

dfunk15 said:


> i don't have words for Vaughn


Thank goodness he made that shot, I also cant bear to watch him


----------



## KingofNewark

Vaughn drains it in Shaq's face, he's not completely useless!


----------



## MachoKing

nets getting hacked everytime and they not calling it


----------



## mjm1

Jefferson Heads Up Moron, Heads Up Moron


----------



## NeTs15VC

Was RJ just sleeping>


----------



## big furb

Hopefully with Kidd in we can get this game back under control. Hopefully Frank doesn't sit Vince for too long, don't wanna ice him.


----------



## Petey

Down to Walker, blows the layup.

Kidd to RJ, RJ to Vaughn, to Kidd, Kidd drives, blocked, taps to RJ behind his back, out of bounds.

Carter in.

Heat 76, Nets 77.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

this is playoffs jason, just make the pass


----------



## mjm1

Vaughn Get Out Of The Nba!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MachoKing

jacque vaughn never seems to amaze me


----------



## Real

Shaq with another offensive foul.


----------



## HB

MrCharisma said:


> Man Vaughn is helping us rack up team files early in the quarter... :curse:



Hear Hear LOL Collins is a certified Flopper


----------



## Petey

Vaughn called fouling JWill in the backcourt now.

DAMNIT! NO team fouls!!!

To Shaq.

Shaq O FOUL!!!

Shaq #4!!!

Heat 76, Nets 77.

-Petey


----------



## NeTs15VC

Hell yea Collins!


----------



## dfunk15

vaughn by himself is going to put nets in a penalty


----------



## KingofNewark

Lamond Murray!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Carter misses, MURRAY BOARD, and PUT BACK!!!

Heat 76, Nets 79.

-Petey


----------



## Üllar

Murray!
7-0 run!


----------



## theKidd-5

i never wanna see jacque vaughn EVER!


----------



## Jizzy

Twin and Murray again!!


----------



## Real

Tim Legler: Nets have the worst bench in the league. 

Shut up Legler.


----------



## GM3

Were over the limit now with less than 8mins remaining.


----------



## MrCharisma

Lamond freakin' Murray...who would've thought we would get production from him in the playoffs? Keep it going Murray!


----------



## Petey

Down to Shaq, Shaq fouled by Collins, his 4th, Shaq to the line.

Heat 76, Nets 79.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

twin is the best shaq stopper in the league.
and i love murray.


----------



## theKidd-5

Big shot Murry does it agen!


----------



## MachoKing

give it to vince


----------



## Petey

Grandmazter3 said:


> Were over the limit now with less than 8mins remaining.


Vaughn is an idiot.

Shaq misses both.

Out of bounds, last touched by Haslem.

Heat 76, Nets 79.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

vaughn ARE YOU GOING TO DIE ALREADY OR WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3

Net2 said:


> Tim Legler: Nets have the worst bench in the league.
> 
> Shut up Legler.


Hes not wrong but hes not saying it because he knows it hes saying it because everyone else is.


----------



## MachoKing

VAUGHN AGAIN!!!

PENALTY!! CAUSE OF HIM!!! 3 in the quarter


----------



## Petey

Carter, Vaughn, Carter, Carter misses the fade.

Vaughn over the back of JWill.

JWill to the line.

Heat 76, Nets 79.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Vaughn is terrible!!!


----------



## dfunk15

lmao, Vaughn just put Nets in a penalty


----------



## theKidd-5

get jacque vaughn out of there!!!


----------



## thacarter

Wtf Vaughn Stop ****ing Fouling U *****!!! ****


----------



## MrCharisma

Blah...I knew it, Vaughn continuing to rack up the fouls...now we're over the limit with 6:40 left to go. I like Vaughn to be aggressive but he's really hurt us with the fouls this quarter.


----------



## MachoKing

vaughn runs to the bench the fn ***** he is


----------



## mjm1

THE league must suspend vaughn


----------



## Vinsane

that was vc's fault he needs to drive


----------



## KingofNewark

Vaughn puts Nets on the penalty what an idiot.


----------



## GM3

Get Vaughn out of there, ****!

Stupid fouls too.


----------



## Petey

JWill hits the 1st.
RJ in for Vaughn... NICE!
JWill hits the 2nd.

Heat 78, Nets 79.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Murray is playing like the beast that he is in this quarter.


----------



## Petey

Miami's 1st points in like 4 minutes.

RJ's pass picked off... but push on Payton.

Only their 2nd team foul.

Heat 78, Nets 79.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

RJ out to Murray, Murray looking for contact, misses the 3.

Down to Shaq, misses.

Haslem called taking down Collins.

Haslem's 4th.

Heat 78, Nets 79.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

Thats why Jason Collins is on this team


----------



## GM3

yes!

foul on Miami and 1 more and they will be over the limit.

Vaughn really screwed us here.


----------



## MrCharisma

Jason Collins has been absolutely impressive tonight.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Nets catch a break..Loose ball foul on MIA.

Lot of contact on Shaq.

Carter needs to drive to the bucket to build the nets a bigger lead.


----------



## mjm1

if lawrence frank doesnt pull vaughn, im going to go down there and strangle him I SWEAR IT


----------



## dfunk15

murray has to do something else than just shoot 3's, when a guy is on you like that put it on the floor


----------



## squaleca

vaugh iq of 0!!!!!!!!!! drive dummys get miami in the penalty!!!


----------



## KingofNewark

I'm waiting for that moron to throw his mouthpiece again. Damn for a role player Haslem sure does ***** a lot.


----------



## Phenom Z28

The Nets offense is looking as bad as I've seen it all season at the most crucial of times.


----------



## MachoKing

Why couldn't Cliff Robinson and Jacque Vaughn switch urine samples?


----------



## thacarter

mjm1 said:


> if lawrence frank doesnt pull vaughn, im going to go down there and strangle him I SWEAR IT


LOL...franks gotta pull vaughn out tho


----------



## squaleca

what happened with that airball in the second half by the heat when the clock reset it self thats a 4 point turnaround!!!!!


----------



## justasking?

Drive please!!! 

Lets go Nets!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Man, Twin sacrifices his body so much. What an iron man


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> that was vc's fault he needs to drive


it is very unusual that you would say that's vc's foul


----------



## mjm1

lawrence frank MUST PUT ALL THE STARTERS IN NOW


----------



## -33-

jizzy said:


> Man, Twin sacrifices his body so much. What an iron man


 he gets paid a million dollars for something any of us could do...

give me ice and i'll let shaq touch me and drop to the floor


----------



## nets1

how was murry not fouled...


----------



## HB

MrCharisma said:


> Jason Collins has been absolutely impressive tonight.


I agree


----------



## mjm1

Shaq_Diesel said:


> he gets paid a million dollars for something any of us could do...
> 
> give me ice and i'll let shaq touch me and drop to the floor


he's taking it to the head and chest smart aleck. Anyone else wouldnt get back up after the third or fourth hit.


----------



## mjm1

KRSTIC DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe


----------



## thacarter

Krstic cant hit **** in this series ****


----------



## MachoKing

krstic and vaugh murdered us tonight


----------



## dfunk15

omg nenad, c'mon man, c'mon


----------



## justasking?

Whats wrong Krstic!!!! :curse:


----------



## neoxsupreme

Shaq_Diesel said:


> he gets paid a million dollars for something any of us could do...
> 
> give me ice and i'll let shaq touch me and drop to the floor


Could you grab 11 rebounds in an NBA game like he's done tonight?


----------



## Petey

5:49 left.

Payton kick ball.

Krstic open misses.

Heat tapped the ball around...

Nets starters have missed 16 shots in a row.

Basket not good.

O Foul on Wade!

Heat 78, Nets 79.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

nenad cant buy a bucket today!


----------



## jarkid

krsic .... attack the rim, what are you doing..


carter go !!!


----------



## MrCharisma

Man, Collins should've made the All-Defensive team just off of tonight's performance.


----------



## GM3

mjm1 said:


> KRSTIC DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe


A little extreme.


----------



## justasking?

Thats it, take it strong to the basket! 

Come on Nets!!!


----------



## dfunk15

that's a foul, ****ing foul


----------



## KingofNewark

Krstic needs his woooo juice now!


----------



## mjm1

I Want The Refs Dead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Possibly Krstic's worst game ever.


----------



## MachoKing

tired of the refs deciding games

another dumb foul by NJ


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ the move, held by Posey.

Kidd, Krstic, Carter, Carter drives, can't hit.

Down to Haslem. Carter w/ his 3rd.

Haslem to the line.

Heat 78, Nets 79.

-Petey


----------



## myst

Carter screams like a girl.


----------



## reganomics813

Why are't they calling fouls on Shaq when he hits Vince wtf?


----------



## GM3

both Nets and Heat are in the penalty.

Under 4:50 remaining

80-79 Heat


----------



## MachoKing

wow


----------



## Petey

Haslem hits the 1st.
Gets the roll on the 2nd.

Carter gets inside and scores.

Heat 80, Nets 81.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

THIS ISNT FAIR, THE NETS ARENT GETTING ANY CALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS on offense


----------



## Jizzy

Shaq_Diesel said:


> he gets paid a million dollars for something any of us could do...
> 
> give me ice and i'll let shaq touch me and drop to the floor


I seriously doubt you or any of us would take beating like that and continue playing


----------



## MachoKing

i knew this was going to happen


----------



## Phenom Z28

OMG....that drive by Carter....wow


----------



## squaleca

its over ****ccccccccccccccasdffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Petey

Wade drives, gets the bucket... fouled by Carter. Going to the line for the FT.

Carter helps him up after Wade took a hard spill.

Heat 82, Nets 81.

-Petey


----------



## Real

myst said:


> Carter screams like a girl.


And Wade complains like one.


----------



## Petey

Wade hits the FT.

Carter loses it.

Payton hits.

Heat 85, Nets 81.

-Petey


----------



## Real

This sucks.


----------



## HB

Bad bad Vince


----------



## MachoKing

good job vince

u got us this far but u end up screwing us


----------



## dfunk15

myst said:


> Carter screams like a girl.


that wnba player with #3 is worse


----------



## mjm1

CARTER NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YOU ARE THROWING AWAY THe game. STOP THE ISO'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thacarter

come on carter wtf is going on


----------



## Petey

Haha... Carter stripped by Shaq of all people.

Carter and Shaq dive on the ball, jump ball.

Heat 85, Nets 81.

-Petey


----------



## Real

We needed a stop and the defense completely ****ed up.


----------



## MachoKing

well its over folks

collapsed at end

what a tease

in it and up majority of game and choke at end.


----------



## mjm1

god i hate my life, i truly do, the nets have completely collapsed, PATHETIC


----------



## Petey

Shaq wins the tip... any suprise.

Wade going at Collins.

Wade to the line for 2.

5th on Collins, frees up Shaq.

Heat 85, Nets 81.

-Petey


----------



## myst

Drive by Carter was wow.


Drive by Wade was wow.


Damn, Carter is the best player on the Heat.


----------



## GM3

Blocking foul on Collins

Wade to shoot 2

not looking good right now, but game not over, keep the faith.


----------



## MachoKing

lack of talent people lack of talent

3 stars and nothing else.


----------



## Petey

Wade hits the 1st.
Wade hits the 2nd.

Heat 87, Nets 81.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

kidd throws it away


----------



## MrCharisma

MachoKing said:


> well its over folks
> 
> collapsed at end
> 
> what a tease
> 
> in it and up majority of game and choke at end.


Wow that definitely is Carter15Nets....no doubt about it.


----------



## theKidd-5

Come on nets!!! Come on!!!


----------



## mjm1

The Refsssssssssssssssss Cannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Dieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MachoKing

its over people


----------



## KingofNewark

Kidd throws it away? Am I seeing things?


----------



## Petey

RJ, Kidd, Payton picks off the pass.

Wade draws the foul on RJ.

Wade to the line.

RJ's 4th.

Heat 87, Nets 81.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

I'm afraid this game might be done with


----------



## jarkid

the game is almost over...


----------



## MachoKing

9-0 run


----------



## mjm1

what happened to this team, i no longer respect them or like them.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Bogus foul on Jefferson.


----------



## Vinsane

game over


----------



## reganomics813

Wow our stars are just brainfarting. That foul call on RJ was ****.


----------



## GM3

Oh man, tough calls, tough calls.

3 straight turnover which results in Heat points.

8 point game with under 4 remaining.


----------



## HB

Sigh* this is really sad


----------



## mjm1

I wanted the win sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo badly. i wanted it, but the nets threw it away completely.


----------



## myst

I have heard Jefferson curse on tv at least 5 times now. The NBA is probably pretty pissed right about now. They are going to get fined a lot.


----------



## Petey

Nets 1 FG last 4:13.

Wade hits both.

Heat 89, Nets 81.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

dont blame refs

2 points in 5 minutes?

how bout the unforced turnovers?

we lost this game


----------



## Phenom Z28

The Nets offense is just completely abyssmal....I mean damn...


----------



## jmk

Lawrence Frank is ****ing retarded.


----------



## jarkid

too many turnovers.... god...


----------



## mjm1

Give the ball to carter, START HITTING THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## MachoKing

not like Pistons going to lose to either team anyway
just enjoy a heat ecf choke job again

that franchise will never make finals ever


----------



## myst

mjm1 said:


> I wanted the win sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo badly. i wanted it, but the nets threw it away completely.


Is there any time you dont want a win? Sometimes you get it and sometimes you don't. Nothing you can do about it, you're not on the floor right now. And the game isn't over yet.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

Nets fans chillax. The Heat will find a way to lose this game.


----------



## dfunk15

go refs, refs, refs, as long as they're there Miami never really lost home court advantage


----------



## Jizzy

MachoKing said:


> its over people


<strike>Get the **** out of this forum, *****</strike>


----------



## Petey

3:13 left in the game.

Kidd, RJ, Kidd, Carter facing a double, off balance fade and hits.

Heat 89, Nets 83.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Carter **** man you almost gave me a heart attack.


----------



## mjm1

carterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr KILLED THE NETS RIGHT THERE, WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYy


----------



## jmk

I want major shakeups this summer. MAJOR.


----------



## justasking?

That was another lost opportunity. 
Damn.


----------



## Petey

Wade misses, Carter board, Kidd, Carter... pass picked off.

Heat convert.

Heat 91, Nets 83.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

krstic costs us a game


----------



## Real

Yeah, Carter ain't clutch.


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, Carter fires and scores.

Heat 91, Nets 85.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

OMG! stop with the turn overs!


----------



## GM3

Krstic needs to ****ing wake up.

Under 2 mins remaining


----------



## mjm1

****ttttttttttttttttttt Itssssssssssssss Toooooooooooooooo Lattttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## jmk

Net2 said:


> Yeah, Carter ain't clutch.


Those 2 shots were big, but the 3 stupid turnovers were even bigger.


----------



## Petey

Haslem to the bucket... misses, but fouled by Collins.

Collins has fouled out.

Time out taken.

1:40 to go.

Heat 91, Nets 85.

-Petey


----------



## nets1

the refs are the worst. 32-16 in foul shots.... whats up


----------



## MachoKing

shaq now 10-1 vs the nets in playoffs
heat now 6-1 vs nets in playoffs (3-0 @ NJ)

disgusting


----------



## myst

MachoKing said:


> not like Pistons going to lose to either team anyway
> just enjoy a heat ecf choke job again
> 
> that franchise will never make finals ever


Hmmm, you are saying it's a good thing the Heat beat the Nets so that they can lose in the next round. Wow, you are the most pathetic fan of any team I have ever seen. I ALWAYS support my team, no matter what. You disgrace everyone that posted here.


----------



## dfunk15

on that assist to shaq Wade carried the ball again


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter single-handidly keeping the Nets in the game. But those turnovers were killer...


----------



## AJC NYC

MachoKing said:


> shaq now 10-1 vs the nets in playoffs
> heat now 6-1 vs nets in playoffs (3-0 @ NJ)
> 
> disgusting



<strike>your disgusting carte15nets</strike>


----------



## reganomics813

Frank has to see Nenad just isn't working. Murray was doing fine out there. WTF


----------



## GM3

We have to stay competitive. I dont ****ing care that were gonna lose this game, the series is not over and we can still tie it next game and we have proven we can win in Miami but we have to go out strong tonight.


----------



## Dare

F******n' joke. We don't get any calls down low, the Heat are packed in in illegal D every time....as always you gotta beat the Team and the NBA to win in this league


----------



## VC15Nets

plain and simple, the way we've played we dont deserve to win the game.


----------



## mjm1

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Carter single-handidly keeping the Nets in the game. But those turnovers were killer...


he also killed us, so it even's out.


----------



## KingofNewark

Wade can get away with murder out there.


----------



## GM3

Oh and Krstic better take 10000+ jumpers before and after practice, wtf happened to him?


----------



## MachoKing

Kidd, Carter, Jefferson

Who else we got?


----------



## mjm1

give the ball to carter and pray.


----------



## big furb

Carter15Nets is a jinx.


----------



## Vinsane

i dont even have a problem wit the fouls it is the fact that they are so late calls


----------



## dfunk15

if you look at the box score you will have no idea this game was played in jersey


----------



## MachoKing

Maybe VC can stat pad to 40 pts


----------



## Petey

Haslem hits both.

Carter drives, blocking foul on Posey?

Heat 93, Nets 85.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

mjm1 said:


> give the ball to carter and pray.


Pretty much.


----------



## Dare

and if you don;t believe it....Miami 11of 12 from the foul line and NJ 0-0 in the 4th. There's the joke


----------



## justasking?

The successive turnovers killed the Nets.


----------



## mjm1

Where Was Carter For That Shot Morons!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Carter hits both.

Payton misses, Krstic board.

Murray misses the 3, Shaq board, fouled by Krstic.

Heat 93, Nets 87.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

y pass to murray
Heat Win


----------



## big furb

MachoKing said:


> Maybe VC can stat pad to 40 pts


At this point in the game there's no such thing as "stat-padding" for points. Every point is vital, now go away.


----------



## MachoKing

heat dont miss free throws


----------



## mjm1

I hate murray i hate him.


----------



## Petey

Shaq hits the 1st.
Thomas in.
Shaq hits the 2nd.

Nets time out.

Heat 95, Nets 87.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

:OOF:: there goes home field


----------



## squaleca

murray what the **** play call was that!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## dfunk15

haha, shaq makes 2,


----------



## GM3

Vaughn killed with his stupid fouls and Carter with his turnovers.

They cut the lead because of them and eventually got away from us.

and I ask the question again, WTF happened to Krstic?


----------



## jarkid

shaq is good from ft line when the game is in clutch


----------



## nets1

collins fouls out, you can blame uncle cliff now.....


----------



## VCFSO2000

If Heat hold on to win,I'm still confident.

Nets lost this game. Heat didn't win it.

Though,kudos to them for cashing in on our turnovers.


----------



## squaleca

vaugn cost us this game plain and simple!!!


----------



## myst

VCFSO2000 said:


> If Heat hold on to win,I'm still confident.
> 
> Nets lost this game. Heat didn't win it.
> 
> Though,kudos to them for cashing in on our turnovers.


Bull****


Heat's defense and FT shooting in the 4th was incredible.


----------



## Real

This is hard to swallow right now.

Being a Net fan hurts alot sometimes, because you feel the basketball gods owe you one for all the **** that has happened over the years.


----------



## VC15Nets

VCFSO2000 said:


> If Heat hold on to win,I'm still confident.
> 
> Nets lost this game. Heat didn't win it.
> 
> Though,kudos to them for cashing in on our turnovers.


They did lose it, but how do you "lose it" on your home floor. What a fvcking disgrace tonight. They better come out firing in game 4 because the last 2 have been ugly as hell.


----------



## nets1

no krstic and cliff cost the game..


----------



## theKidd-5

Heat Throws 28-34, 82% Nets Free Throws	12-18, 66%
whos home court are we on agen?


----------



## MachoKing

40!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Carter to throw in.

Krstic, Carter, Carter gets the step and hits, Payton steps away.

Kidd fouls... 

Wade to the line?

Heat 93, Nets 87.

-Petey


----------



## Real

myst said:


> Bull****
> 
> 
> Heat's defense and FT shooting in the 4th was incredible.


Nets-6 TO's in the fourth quarter. 

They gave it to Miami.


----------



## VC15Nets

myst said:


> Bull****
> 
> 
> Heat's defense and FT shooting in the 4th was incredible.


Not to mention we have probably one of the worst halfcourt offenses in the entire NBA. Also we have absolutely ZERO threat from downtown.


----------



## KingofNewark

Damn this hurts.


----------



## Petey

Wade hits both.

Scoring correction.

Heat 97, Nets 89.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

sigh....if krstic played well tonight, we should have benn lead...............


----------



## MrCharisma

Net2 said:


> This is hard to swallow right now.
> 
> Being a Net fan hurts alot sometimes, because you feel the basketball gods owe you one for all the **** that has happened over the years.



yeah...like basketball reparations!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Petey said:


> Wade hits both.
> 
> Scoring correction.
> 
> Heat 97, Nets 89.
> 
> -Petey


Your lousy w/ the scores tonight Petey :biggrin: . A lot of scoring correction.


----------



## Phenom Z28

The only way the Nets could win this series was if they won both games at home...The Nets can't win 3 games in a row against Miami to win it in 6. The Nets can't win in Miami in the 7th game.


----------



## MrCharisma

MachoKing said:


> 40!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't you have WWE spinning belts to sell on ebay?


----------



## Real

MrCharisma said:


> yeah...like basketball reparations!


It doesn't even matter if you're a bandwagoner fan that joined in 2002. 

Bull**** like Cliff acting like a total *** just kills you.


----------



## justasking?

nets1 said:


> no krstic and cliff cost the game..


Yes, Krstic was terrible. And the absence of Cliff was hard on the Nets. The thing is the game was competitive. It came down to stupid turnovers by the Nets. It was a tight battle up until they threw the ball away on several occasions.


----------



## jmk

There's the game.


----------



## big furb

myst said:


> Bull****
> 
> 
> Heat's defense and FT shooting in the 4th was incredible.


Yup, gotta give credit to the heat. Miami defended the screen and roll well, caused some turnovers and took advantage of them.


----------



## reganomics813

Tag it and bag it.


----------



## dfunk15

those 2 misses were all mental, **** it


----------



## Vinsane

thats y u have to let vince play off his dribble


----------



## Petey

Carter fouled.

Misses the 1st.
Vaughn in for Krstic.
Misses the 2nd.

Nets can't foul...
Vaughn w/ the foul.

Shocking?

Wade to the line.

47.4 on the clock.

Heat 97, Nets 89.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

vaugh definately knows how to foul good move frank!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

it's over... let's look at the next game


----------



## Vinsane

and mister kristic never agains should he get so many shots in a game


----------



## jmk

The exact point where we lost this game? When Frank went to his bull**** Vince-Iso fest with 4 minutes left. 2 straight turnovers and the game.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Nets not quitting.

I love it.

But why Wade,at the free throw line?


----------



## Petey

Wade drops both.
Carter w/ a 3.

Heat 99, Nets 92.

-Petey


----------



## MachoKing

17-33 FG 43 Points


----------



## Real

So. 

To win this series, we can ethier win Game 4 at home and Game 5 at Miami and win at home at Game 6. 

Or, we can Win 4, lose 5, win 6, and win Game 7 on the road at Miami. 

This is going to be hard, not impossible.


----------



## KingofNewark

Wade will not miss a free throw. He is just a cold blooded killer.


----------



## Petey

Wade hits.
Wade hits again.

Damnit.

Kidd misses the 3.

Nets not fouling.

Heat 101, Nets 92.

-Petey


----------



## VC15Nets

Dark Knight said:


> The exact point where we lost this game? When Frank went to his bull**** Vince-Iso fest with 4 minutes left. 2 straight turnovers and the game.


Thats why I hate our offense. We have so many talented players on the floor yet it seems we never utilize any motion and simply run iso's for them which makes me sick. Run some actual plays like the Pistons and things might improve.


----------



## dfunk15

why even shoot that vince?


----------



## Petey

Wade drops the jumper.

*End of the game...

Heat 103, Nets 92.*

-Petey


----------



## da1nonly

this sucks


----------



## Shox84

krstic shot 4-14! .. open shots!! I


----------



## VCFSO2000

Dark Knight said:


> The exact point where we lost this game? When Frank went to his bull**** Vince-Iso fest with 4 minutes left. 2 straight turnovers and the game.


I agree 100%.

The offense just died when they resorted to that.


----------



## Vinsane

vince did what vince was supposed to do 
it just the refs did what refs always seem to do against us at our home court
40 fouls shots for the heat


----------



## HB

At least we know they can hang with Miami. Too bad they just couldnt do it for four quarters


----------



## myst

Net2 said:


> Nets-6 TO's in the fourth quarter.
> 
> They gave it to Miami.


Umm, so 3 steals and Shaq diving for a ball is the Nets giving it away? So the Heat accidentally doubled Vince twice in a row and caused him to turn it over both times is an accident? Oh please. Just give the Heat credit.


----------



## KingofNewark

I'm not gonna get a good night sleep. This was the single worst day this season for me.


----------



## Kezersoze

AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [email protected]#@!!!!!! No one but Carter can hit a shot! damn bench is pure garbage. Vaughn just fools and provides no offense. F^%$ing turnovers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nets1

Well now the nets have to become road warriors. Rilley went to thug basketball and the refs didn't anything against the heat. OK forget this game and lets win 3 straight........


oh yeah, go nets!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

KingofNewark said:


> I'm not gonna get a good night sleep. This was the single worst day this season for me.


Ditto that


----------



## Kezersoze

this series might be over if Kidd/Kristic doesn't score 15 plus a game


----------



## HB

In other news, Mr Kristic has gone David Copperfiled this whole series


----------



## big furb

There goes homecourt advantage. Too little Krstic, too big a freethrow disparity, can't win when that happens. The big 3 did all they could, but didn't get enough help


----------



## VC15Nets

Vinsane said:


> vince did what vince was supposed to do
> it just the refs did what refs always seem to do against us at our home court
> 40 fouls shots for the heat


I agree they got alot of calls, but there is no fvking way this game can be put on the refs. The Nets played like complete garbage when they needed to play their best. End of story.


----------



## jarkid

why did we lose this game:

Krstic missed too much open shots. he doesn't have confidence.

second, vince lost the ball twice, and too many turn overs.

third, too early into the penalty time.


----------



## fruitcake

on another note vince was red hot at the end there eh...like t-mac 13 in 35 hot...(well other tahn the two missed free throws)...he had 2 tough fadeaways, one 3 pointer that looked exactly like the game winner in toronto and a double clutch layup.


----------



## theKidd-5

I want Vaughn OUT OF THIS TEAM...... no Vaughn for me...!!!


----------



## fruitcake

the following were the turnovers at the end of the game:

1. vince lost ball
2. vince lost ball and loses jump ball to shaq
3. kidd bad pass to RJ
4. vince weak pass to Krstic


----------



## reganomics813

theKidd-5 said:


> I want Vaughn OUT OF THIS TEAM...... no Vaughn for me...!!!



I don't get why he has to press so damn hard, give the guy some room to come up the floor espceially at the beginning of the 4th? When was the last time that D even forced a TO against a good PG? Use yer head Vaughn.


----------



## justasking?

fruitcake said:


> the following were the turnovers at the end of the game:
> 
> 1. vince lost ball
> 2. vince lost ball and loses jump ball to shaq
> 3. kidd bad pass to RJ
> 4. vince weak pass to Krstic


And thats when they got the 6 or 8 point lead. That was terrible.


----------



## VCFSO2000

myst said:


> Bull****
> 
> 
> Heat's defense and FT shooting in the 4th was incredible.


Calm down,my man.

When the Nets were trailing by 2,they should've been leading by 10.
This descrepancy between what "should've been" and what "was" was evident throughout the game,and,IMO,was attributed to mental errors such as stupid fouls by Vaughn,Vince and RJ that would put you guys in the penalty. 

And,the turnovers in the 4th. You guys didn't "force" the turnovers. Carter was trying to split an unsplittable(if that's a word) double team. He forced it upon himself and his teammates.

Nice win,though.


----------



## VC15Nets

reganomics813 said:


> I don't get why he has to press so damn hard, give the guy some room to come up the floor espceially at the beginning of the 4th? When was the last time that D even forced a TO against a good PG? Use yer head Vaughn.


I agree 100%. As some of you know I defend Vaughn because I think he is a decent player, but his play today was absoultely atrocious. Reaching in with no chance of getting the ball and going into the penalty with 6:30 left? WTF. Terrible decision making. This game is soooo frustrating to know that we could have EASILY won this game had we played halfway decent.


----------



## miki

Krstic playeed horrible tonight.But he should post up Haslem and Walker every time.I dont want to see him just taking the jump shots.


----------



## Guitarzan

How can they double us in FT's in our darn building!!! Did RJ ever get to the line? We should have won that game. Lets just hope it doesn't deflate us and we don't come out flat Sunday afternoon. Biggest game of the year. I have to say I'm really dissapointed in how we folded when it counted. Even Kidd made bad decisions. Tough night.


----------



## Phenom Z28

I know all of you probably care less as I do right now...but here goes...

Richard Jefferson passed 6 players on the alltime points scored in the playoffs list including bigger names like Glen Rice and Dikembe Mutombo. VC passed 15 players as well including active players Ben Wallace and Tracy McGrady.

Jason Kidd passed 3 players on the playoffs all-time assists leaders and is definately in the middle of a pretty nice group of players...

15. Gary Payton - 782
*16. Jason Kidd - 776*
17. Bill Russell - 770
18. Oscar Robertson - 769
19. Kareem Abdul-Jabbar - 767

Kidd also passed Ray Allen in career 3-pointers made in the playoffs...

28. Tim Hardaway - 110
29. Toni Kukoc - 108
*29. Jason Kidd - 108*
31. Ray Allen - 107

VC passed two players in Playoff Career PPG...

4. Jerry West - 29.1
*5. Vince Carter - 27.1*
6. Elgin Baylor - 27.04
7. George Gervin - 26.98

Shaq passed MJ in Career playoff games played...

9. John Stockton - 182
10. Dennis Johnson - 180
*10. Shaquille O'Neal - 180*
12. Michael Jordan - 179


----------



## justasking?

^^^ Yes, very tough to appreciate those when you lose a game you could have won. Sigh.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Sweet new avatar, mang!


----------



## MrCharisma

reganomics813 said:


> I don't get why he has to press so damn hard, give the guy some room to come up the floor espceially at the beginning of the 4th? When was the last time that D even forced a TO against a good PG? Use yer head Vaughn.


I don't even mind him pressuring the ball but he reached in a bit too much...the foul that really upsets me is where he gets a loose ball foul while trying to tip the ball while going over the back of TWO heat players. I love his hustle but he's gotta be smart about it.


----------



## justasking?

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Sweet new avatar, mang!


Thank you. :cheers: Well, I was quite disturbed by this loss and I ended up trying to change a few things. I didn't care to throw my PC out the window so I had to divert my anger somewhere.


----------



## neoxsupreme

justasking? said:


> Thank you. :cheers: Well, I was quite disturbed by this loss and I ended up trying to change a few things. I didn't care to throw my PC out the window so I had to divert my anger somewhere.


Your new avatar is hypnotic.


----------



## justasking?

neoxsupreme said:


> Your new avatar is hypnotic.


 :laugh: 

Well, I am hoping that the two fundamental principles of the yin and the yang will somehow carry over into the Nets' level of play. Enough of this negativity. Time to step up and show some positive results.


----------

